# Anyone due for FET in March 2010??



## rosex86

Hiya Girls

Hope everyone is doing ok?

I had ivf back in november but unfortuatly ended up in hospital with OHSS i had my ET booked for the 4/12/09 but they said they couldnt do it because of the risk, so i had 4 blastos frozen and was told i had wait for 3cycles before having a frozen transfer :-(

So here i am now, finshed taking provera 2 days ago to bring on a 2nd AF since ivf and then i will take the pill for 3weeks as soon as af arrived, and then  start on HRT and the nasal spray towards the beginning of the next period 

Anyone doing anything similar for march

xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Rosex86,

I have 5 frosties and had to wait until I had my fallopian tube removed (last Thursday).  My clinic have said that I can start 'sniffing' with my March AF, should be at the beginning of March.  Would be lovely to have someone to do this with.  I'm on provera (artificial progesterone) on day 5-25 of my cycle and need to do one more month and than away.  This will be my 3rd transfer (if anything defrosts  ) and I'm hoping for 3rd time lucky!

Dee


----------



## Mousky

Hey there,

Rosex - I think my planning is similar to yours. I've taken something like Provera do bring AF as I have very irregular cycles due to PCO. Then I started on bcp which I'm supposed to take for 2 cycles - again PCO   - then I should start the sniffing and Progynova combo   I'm still hoping cons will change his mind about the sniffing as I really dislike it's side effects (don't we all?) but must say I'm more worried about the outcome as I "only" have 3 day 3  

Dee -  there. Hadn't realized you were going to have your tube removed   How you're feeling? Talk about 3rd time lucky    This is going to be my 2nd transfer but my 8th assisted cycle   (had to cancel 3  ) not that I'm counting  

Mousky xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey ladies,

I'm hoping to do a FET to try for #3.   ET will be mid-march, but who knows I  have PCOS too, so AF is some what erractic! 

   to all

CLP


----------



## drownedgirl

Hoping to do another FET next month (AF due about 20 Feb)


----------



## Mimi27

Hello Ladies

Can I join you, me & my dh are hoping to do FET in March and could do with some company on the rollercoaster ride of fertility treatment.


Good luck all


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies (a few recognisable names - yay!)

I had my meeting with Mandy Tozer at Barts today and so we're heading for FET (probably medicated - I have to get day 21s done). I recon time-wise it's March/ April.

We had a failed ICSI in December which broke my heart. I have 3 embryos - 1 8-cell and 2 7-cell.

Looking forward to chatting to you.

Bellini xxx


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies. Just a catch up on my appointment yesterday. Our next step is definately FET.

We don't know if we have to do a natural cycle or medicated cycle. (medicated if I don't ovulate which I don't think I do). 

She said to aim to get the cycle done by May as that's when my blood tests run out (e.g. HIV etc as you have to do this yearly). 

I have got to get day 21s done again (if my AF ever arrives - got BFN yesterday so God knows what's happening) to work out if it's going to be medicated or not. 

Scared and apprehensive. Blinking hate Buserelin and Crinone  

Bellini xxx


----------



## rosex86

Hiya Girls
How is everyone doing? 

Well i received my schedule for my frozen cycle and im booked in for March 17th, with testing date on 29th March 

I start with the synarel nasal spray on 9th Feb and start taking progynova tablets on 26th Feb.

It all seems to far away still and made myself so depressed today as i worked out if i had my blasto transfer when i was suppose to back in November then i could of been 12weeks already today :-(

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Mousky

Hey Rosex,

March is just around the corner   But I can understand how you feel   at this point I think we can only believe there's a good reason for all the delays  

I'll only know when I start next month   but I think my transfer should be somewhere in the end of March  

A big  to everyone else  

Mousky xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Rosex- Prehaps you should get a ticker to count down to when your due to start sniffing! Then you can watch the days melt away!    
Hey did you notice we are both in Southend?? Small world laugh out loud!  

CLP


----------



## Bellini

I'm Southend too (well almost)


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Where are you then Bellini? Isn't it a small whole?! LOL

Fingers crossed we can all go to antenatal classes together!  

CLP


----------



## drownedgirl

CLP: I think we may be close cycle buddies. My AF due about Feb 18th, ET possibly March 10th...


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

How do i get a ticker?
Where abouts in Southend are you? xx


----------



## melanieb

Hi ladies
im hoping to have my final FET in march too! 1 little embie on ice at present...... but weve moved house and need to transfer our precious cargo to our new clinic! 
all the paperwork being sorted as we speak.. 
all the best every1 
hope this is a lucky thread 

melanieb xx


----------



## drownedgirl

i copied clp and got a general one from oopsbaby.com


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey DG it'll be cool to have a cycle buddy and company on the 2ww! We can be each others   ! Lol   

CLP  

 & Welcome melanieb!


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Well feb AF arrived today, so can start sniffing with my next AF.  Getting close now.  Hope everyone is well.

Dee


----------



## Bellini

I'm just along from Southend (I don't wanna put too much personal info on here as my DH has a stalker of an ex!)


----------



## Mousky

Bellini -    those types


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

No probs Bellini!  

CLP


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
Hope everyone is doing ok?

I start sniffing the nasal spray 2mrw, im quite nervous that i'll end up doing it wrong, i think im suppose to do it in each nostril twice a day??


----------



## Mousky

Hi rosex,

When I used the spray I had to do it 3 times a day (every 8 hours) I didn't like it so much  
Well, good luck!


----------



## curlyclair

Hello Ladies 

I joined the Feb thread but my treatment takes me into March so I hope you don't mind be butting in LOL

I hope everyone is ok and feeling positive, I'm currently D/R on our 1st medicated fet cycyle, due to start tablets on Thursday/Lining scan on the 25th and ET (fingers crossed for my snow angels) on the 3rd march OTD 16/17th March (if I can wait that long!!)
Found D/R quite easy this time, even though it seems to have been going on forever (since 27th Jan), don't know what to expect with the tablets, but one of the side effects are bigger boobies 

I am starting on the pineapple/milk and brazil nuts this week and acupuncture. Has anyone else had this treatment if so how did you find it?

I am currently also taking a number of vits and was wondering are there any other ladies rattling like me after all the tablets? LOl
Omega Fish Oils
Folic Acid
Co Enzyme Q10
Iron
Selenium
Magnesium
Zinc
B6
Vit C

Take Care ladies speak soon xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

I had a call from my clinic's drug courier company today and will be taking delivery on Friday of my syneral and HRT for my FET.

Feels a bit more real!!

Dee


----------



## Mousky

Curlyclair -   there. On my fresh cycle I had acu and colourpuncture   I really enjoyed it but decided not to do it this time. Also I took most of your vits except for fish oils (veggie  ) and I also took spirulina and royal jelly. I'm sort of taking them every now and then as I noticed they were making me kinda sick   Anyways, I blew you some lucky bubbles for your FET   

Dee - when will you start the syneral?

Mousky


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Sweetpea and Mousky hope you are feeling good and chilled, thank you for your kind message Mousky and I wish you luck too, it's good to know I'm not the only one with the vitamin addictation lol

starting my tablets tomorrow and hope I have no side effects especially the facial hair lol 

ET is on the 3rd March for me so excited now xxx


----------



## rosex86

Heya Girls
Hope everyone is good?
Im down in Cornwall at the moment for vday weekend ;-)

Anyways i started my nasal spray and were really not getting on with it at all, about 10mins after i sniff i can feel it at the back of my throat and they i spend about 10-15mins coughing my guts up and reaching, then my nose runs for about 2hrs and gets really dry!!
Does this sounds right too you?
I phoned ISIS this morning and they said to come down and change it got burerlin injections, anyone had these and know where they have to be done and if there like a pen or an actual injection?

PLease help me xxxxxx


----------



## Mousky

Rosex, sorry to hear you're having trouble with the spray   I know lots of women who preferred the injections over the spray for similar reasons   Hope it works


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Rosex -  I had burselin for my ICSI cycles, it comes in a vial and you draw it up in to a syringe with the needle built in, doesn't sting as much as the stimm injections but do bruise a bit! 

CLP


----------



## Irish Dee

Good evening ladies,

Drugs delivered today.  Been having a wide range of thoughts about upcoming treatment.  One part of me thinks, surely it will be 3rd time lucky and part of me feels that having had 2 BFNs, that a BFN is exactly what I'm going to get this time.  

Don't get me wrong, I'm not being pessimistic as I'm a natural optimist by nature, but have read so many stories on FF about women who have tried for years and years and had so many treatments, why would I be one of the lucky few?  

Then of course, I read so many stories about women who get pregnant on their 1st cycle and their 2nd cycle and you would think that the luck should be shared out, but it does not seem that way.

I think my attitude this time is, cautiously hopeful.  Is there such a state of mind?  

I honestly feel, before I even do the treatment, that I will be able to cope with a negative outcome and sometimes I see my life stretched out in front of me doing cycle after cycle and never getting to hold a baby in my arms.

Then my logical side pops up again and says that it is just a numbers game and my number has to come up at some stage.  I've done everything that has been required of me (just need to lose the last few lbs), even had both tubes removed

Me and DH were chatting the other night and we have decided that we are not going to put a 'number' on our attempts, but realistically I would like to be pregnant (if possible) before I'm 40, so that gives me 2 more years.  Please god, we will be rewarded before then.  If any of my frosties survive this time, we have this FET and then another fresh cycle on NHS before we have to think about going private, but it takes the pressure off me, not thinking 'this is the last chance'.

Maybe I'm trying to convince myself that I can cope with another BFN and maybe, just maybe I am lowering my expectation so that my body will trick me and give me that elusive BFP!

Oh well, it's good to have all the ears on here to offload onto.

Dee


----------



## ELIESE

Hi so sorry to interrupt but can i join you im due to start FET in March, i have a 2 and half year old from IVF in 2006 i was so lucky it worked first time and i know that it dont always go that way so he is very prescious to us. 

We would love a sibling for him, i did egg share in Nov which resulted in a chemical pregnancy which was really hard to get over and to top it all my recipent did'nt get pregnant either which i was really gutted about.

We have 4 frozen embies left from my cycle in 2006 and i have 2 left from my last cycle so i just hope and pray this works for all of us.

Sorry to interrupt
Take care
Clare xx


----------



## Mousky

Clare -   Best of luck for your FET   

Dee - even though I'm younger I can totally relate to what you've said. My cons used exactly your words "it's a numbers game" to justify our last failure. He also said a year before that he didn't think our case was that difficult... I'm trying to remain philosophical about this FET but I have some plans (more tests?) for if it doesn't work. It's just my way of coping, I guess. My last BFN was hard to digest   I think it's weird I'm willing to go through it again but how can I know it if I don't try it? When do you start the meds?


----------



## curlyclair

Hi Ladies

Hope your all okey dokey, I'm offically sick of stabbing myself already!! started D/R on the 27th Jan and my last one is not until the 27th Feb aarrrggghhh

Just getting a bit sore and needed to vent. It just seems to be going on forever!! I'm so impatient, what am I going to be like on the 2WW                   

All of those I think ha ha ha 

xx God Bless you all xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi everyone,

Mousky, I can start 'sniffing' on day 2 of my March AF.  Due about 3-8 depending.  Hope everyone is doing something nice for the weekend.

Dee


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo  AF has arrived early for once!  She musta known  , we always said we would start TTC#3 around the boys 1st birthday, LOL   she couldn't have been any closer if she tried!!!   

So I will be phoning our clinic first thing monday to arrange first scan!   Everything will be good to start!!!

A very excited CLP


----------



## drownedgirl

Ooh, that's a good omen CLP!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hope so!

CLP


----------



## KimiS

Hi Ladies!

I'd like to jump on here with you!  My tentative transfer for FET cycle is March 26th.  Hoping, hoping, hoping for another miracle!!    Good luck to all of you!  

xo.. Kimi


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo first scan for FET at 2.30pm! Soooooooooooooooooo excited    

 to all the lovely FF's, back later for more detailed post!

CLP  

Hang on did I just say I was excited about the good old dildo cam  

Welcome Kimi!


----------



## Rio1

Hello Ladies, do you mind if I join you. 
Have two frosties from a failed cycle in December and am going for a natural cycle so if they make it would be transfered around the 24th of March.

I thought I was going to get away with no drugs but the doc has perscribed asprin, and some other injectable drug that thins the blood, on the off chance that this will help?? Not so sure but I guess anything is worth a go!!

Will have to get on the folic acid soon, and looking forward to the Pineapple and Brazil nut stage!!!!

Good luck everyone
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kazw32

Hello Ladies, Im awaiting AF(why does she never show when you want her!!)so we can book our 10 day scan to start our natural FET. We have 4 frozen blasts to use from our last cycle. just want to get started now.

wishing you all the very best of luck.

kazxxx


----------



## Olivia

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is ok? Just wondered if i could join your thread? Due to start FET at the end of March but only have 1 little embie on freeze(its a blast). We had an FET last June and had 1 blast transferred but no luck with that. 
You do start wondering if it will ever work dont you! After 3 goes already(1 FET and 2 full cycles) its been very hard to pick ourselves up this time round. Biggest problem is money-if only we had an endless pot of money that could keep funding our treatment then it would take so much pressure off!

Anyway wishing you all lots of luck. Oliviaxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls 

I'm planning a natural FET as soon as a/f returns (im breastfeeding my 9 month old girl)

Hope you don't mind me joining you all x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Wow, What a lot of new faces and I've only been away for half a day!!  

Welcome Rho 1- - Hi hun I'm on Aspirin (and it was the only change in my tx when I conceived my twins) but not clexane (I'm guessing) the idea is that they improve blood flow in the uterus and hopefully increase the chance of implantation!  

Welcome Kazw-  - Tell me about it!!   I waited 80day for AF and then she turned up on xmas eve, when the clinic was shut!! So had to wait again! Then she turned up early  

Welcome Olivia-  - If you find that pot of money can I have some??   Defiantely be less  and more  with a few more pennies in the budget!!

Welcome Honey's Mum-  - Glad to see I'm not the only   planning tx before their LO's  first ! Congrats on BF for so long!!

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

As for us, I'm starting HRT tomorrow and back for next lining scan next tuesday!   

CLP


----------



## KimiS

Hi ladies!

Just reading through and it seems a lot of you are doing or going to do natural FET's and I was just wondering how you came to the decision?  My RE doesn't do them (something about his success rate) and my research on what drugs he will have me take doesn't show any concerns with doing a medicated cycle but I was hoping to hear your opinions just out of curiosity.

Wishing everyone the very best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

xo... Kimi


----------



## drownedgirl

R$ho, I will be on clexane due to having a DVT in pg no 1 .. BCP or HRT is a risk


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Kimi, I'm doing medicated!  As that is standard at my clinic plus with PCOS I have a very irregular cycle 

DG, I've never had a clot. Was diagnosed with hughes due to blood test and MCs. I guess thats why I'm only on aspirin & prednislone and not clexane!?   I haven't just spoken to soon!

CLP


----------



## drownedgirl

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Kimi, I'm doing medicated! As that is standard at my clinic plus with PCOS I have a very irregular cycle
> 
> DG, I've never had a clot. Was diagnosed with hughes due to blood test and MCs. I guess thats why I'm only on aspirin & prednislone and not clexane!?  I haven't just spoken to soon!
> 
> CLP


I think some patients respond to aspirin alone... how was your APAS doagnosed? x


----------



## drownedgirl

http://www.hughes-syndrome.org/treatment.htm


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
How is everyone?
For those of you who are doing the nasal spray at the moment how do u know if its working?
Ive been having problems with mine as u know, i just kept coughing and reaching my guts up when i could taste it down the back of my throat and my nose runs,
Im worried that its not going to work xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

DG - I have a few things like migraine, dizziness, bleeding gums and I bruise easily. Also the MC's and a suspicions haematoma was seen in the womb before I MC the 2nd baby in my previous twin pregnancy. Also blood tests.

CLP


----------



## drownedgirl

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> DG - I have a few things like migraine, dizziness, bleeding gums and I bruise easily. Also the MC's and a suspicions haematoma was seen in the womb before I MC the 2nd baby in my previous twin pregnancy. Also blood tests.
> 
> CLP


It looks like aspirin is the drug of choice for many.
xx


----------



## molly097

Hi girls,

Can I join U? I maybe doing FET in March/April following a miscarriage I have just had after my first IVF/ICSI. 

Havent started fully yet, just come off a HRT med to boost the system after the miscarriage and my AF is here. I think I need to wait until I get a natural period before I start. 

Has anyone had any successful FETs after miscarriage?

Mol


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Everyone, hope you don't mind me joining you all, I had my 4th failed ICIS last year and had decided to get off the IVF rollcoaster but we just can't let our last 2 embies go to waste, so am now waiting for AF to arrive so we can have an ET in a natural cycle. This really feels like our last chance, given my age and all the heartache we have been thru not sure if we can cope with anymore attempts if this one doesn't work. 

I look forward to chatting to you all and trying to keep myself sane, I will do my best to catch up and keep up with everyone, good luck to us all.


----------



## rach66

Hi everyone,
I'm glad I found this place as from what I can understand FET is quite different from straight ivf. I'm due to have a natural fet in march(would prefer medicated but clinic do natural). I don't really know much about it but I have my appt at the start of march and think I'm allowed to start straight away.

Snowwhite- it sounds like you've reached your limit so I hope that you're one of those people we all know for whom the magic works at its last chance.

I look forward to getting to know you all
xx


----------



## cleo31

HI all,

i'm having a FET, had base line scan last week and today i had a lining scan. Lining is 8.3mm, is this good??

I'm blessed with an 8 month old baby bot from our 3rd round of ivf, have 3 snow babies so we'll see what happens.


Snow white - sending you lots of     hun.

Molly - sorry that you hve the heartbreak of a misscarrage   I had one on my 2nd ivf, i then had a fresh cycle later in the year which resulted in my little boy.

Honey - hello hun!! 

Rose - hello hun, i'm on buseralin so not using the same rug. I really didn't fancy sniffing, much rather inject   although that's horrid too.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Neeta

Hello ladies,

Wondering if i can join you? I'm due to start DR on 4th March, we have 5 snow babies. the plan at the moment is to thaw all of them and see if we can take any to blast.

We're so lucky and blessed to have a DS aged 3 from our 1st go.

Looking forward to chatting!!


xx


----------



## Guest

Cleo, good to see you here  lucky you with the ball rolling already...im itching to start tx but b/f'ding is delaying things 

Hope you're all well x HM


----------



## cleo31

Good morning,

Honey - will AF only return when you stop bf then? I wasn't able to. Still you have a lovely holiday to look forward to and pass the time away  

Neeta - hello hun and welcome!

Have a fun day everyone xxx


----------



## Guest

Cleo, yeah bf really reduces your chances of conceiving  to do with hormones/chemicals and apparantley going a 6hr block each day without nursing helps you to ovulate again but H sleeps on me and latches on and off boob all night aswell as the day so not good. Id never refuse her so just have to wait grrrrr 
Broody as I am I do worry how id cope with the exhaustion of pg while looking after lo


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi all,

I had my first lining scan today and apparently my lining is verging on being too good    it is already 14mm and they like it between 9-16mm for ET, but want me to be on the HRT for at least 10 days and have only had 7 days worth so far and apparently if it goes over 16mm, it could start to break down before ET can happen! but despite this I still have to continue HRT at the same dose??   until scan on friday! Am    its not all over by then!!  

have any of the ladies who have had previous FET had this sort of experience with lining and gone on to ET ok??

CLP


----------



## rosex86

Hey girls

Im starting to feel crap on this nasal spray now, ive been getting constant headaches and now i'm tired and achey :-(
I feel so depressed like this isnt guna to happen, and that i havent done anything to help myself, i said to myself that i would of used these waiting months to loose more weight but i havent found the willpower and now i keep thinking its not going to work because im overweight...
Loads of people seem to be getting pregnant and im close to ripping my hair out now, i have no hope and getting impatient and angry  
Is this normal??

much love
xxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Rosex- My BMI was 33 when I conceived my twins through ISCI so don't beat yourself up hun    Also if you feeling so rubbish & angry the spray must be doing its job!! Thats why menopausal ladies go on HRT and you are forcing your body into menopause mode!     The things we do for treatment!  

CLP


----------



## cleo31

CLP - i'm really sorry hun i have no idea but just wanted to wish you loads of luck for friday and send you a  

Rose - have replied elsewhere  

I've got another lining scan tom. Just praying all is ok and our snow babies survive the thaw on monday.

Love and luck to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies

Just a question. My day 22's came back at 31.2 (progesterone - day 21 was on a Sunday).

Would you say that they'd offer me a medicated or non-medicated cycle? TBH I am thinking that a medicated one might be better as I am fairly sure this might be the first cycle in months if not years that I "may" have ovulated naturally.

Love and baby dust

Bellini xxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi  

I'm waiting for the clinic to call me sometime today to say whetehr I will have a natural cycle or medicated one.  I am due to have FET somewhere between 11-15 March if all goes to plan.  My lining was less than 6mm   a week after the LH surge, but I have read on here this sometimes thickens anyway.  I know I am very blessed to have had success with my ICSI but i feel even more desperate this time as i want my boy to have a sibling, my DH will be 50 this year and I will be 37 so time, as well as finances, is running out.

Sabah


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hello Ladies
After hoping for 'natural' cycle FET have been told by clinic will have to do medicated.  Apparently results comparable, so ok, but wish they could be just a little softer about it all sometimes.....  
Probably for FET mid March if all goes well.  Sounds like some of us will be on a silmilar path, would be great to journey together   , 
Just found out today my friend expecting "no 4", seems very unfair sometimes.... 
Keep hoping......... 
'Lil one x


----------



## lecras

Hi everyone, another March hopeful here.   Our planned treatment schedule looks like this:

2 Feb  (CD21)  Start Synarel, 2 sprays twice daily
14 Feb (CD1)   Day 1 of new cycle - AF on time and wanted for once! 
18 Feb (CD5)   Baseline scan and bloods - everything looking good
20 Feb (CD7)   Decrease Synarel to 1 spray twice daily, start Progynova 1 tablet every morning
25 Feb (CD12)  Keep spraying the same, up Progynova to 1 tablet morning and evening
1 Mar  (CD16)  Keep spraying the same, up Progynova to 1 tablet morning, lunch and evening
5 Mar  (CD20)  Scan to check lining has thickened up nicely - fingers crossed
8 Mar  (CD23)  Scheduled FET!   

We have had three fresh cycles - the first two ended with AF before the OTD. The third time we got a faint positive. We were hoping for a slow starter but it ended up being a chemical pregnancy - needless to say we were devastated. We currently have three frosties in storage at Bourn Hall, which were all frozen on day 3 of our first and third attempts. 

I'm feeling pretty relaxed about this try, if it just doesn't feel real yet. Maybe I'm missing the needles..!  

Best of luck to everyone -  here's to plenty of March miracles!      

C x


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies

News from the Bellini household.

Got my call today and I am hopefully cycling for FET NEXT CYCLE !!!!     and THEY ARE HOPING TO LET ME DO A NATURAL CYCLE! ! ! ! YAY YAY YAY YAY

I know there's only a 17% success rate but you never know - I could be in that 17%...  

By the end of March/start of April I could be preggers!  

Love and Babydust to all.



Bellini xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Viviloves- I'm on progynova 4mg twice a day at the moment, slighty frustratingly my clinic don't book ET until the scan before, my ticker is an estimated date that I managed to pin one nurse I down too ! They have just said early next week  ! 

I don't fully trust doctors (I'm a nurse   LOL) and my 1st ISCI would never of got to EC if I did, they wanted to cancel due to poor response, but I begged for another 2 day of stimms and another scan and they collected 26 eggs    (funny that considering I didn't have enough follies ) 20 mature, and ended up with 15 embies, 7 of which are in the freezer! That cycle resulted in a BFP but MC at 6wk & 8wks (twins)! 

  for saturday! 


Thank you all for the good luck wishes! 

's
Heres      that this board is full of BFP by the end of Spring!! 

CLP


----------



## sabah m

Hi Lil One

Looks like we will be cycle buddies.  

Got call today my cycle will be medicated.  Really upset as feel body is saying it won't work this time, that's why lining wasn't thick enough and HCG level was lower than they wanted.  This will be the last go as don't want to do this roller-coaster ride again.

Diet has gone to pot.  Lost 9 pounds on weight watchers till last sunday, since when I have eating like there's no tomorrow.  Feel like I am sabotaging it for myself to beat nature!


----------



## lil&#039; one

keep your chin up, Sabah,
Medicated has same results as natural.
I have my fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## sabah m

Feeling much brighter and positive today.  It can't be hormones as I havent started yet!! AF due any minute though, hope everyone else's wait is going ok xx


----------



## sabah m

Congratulations viviloves, really excited for you! can't wait till its my turn to be PUPO!

I strated sniffing yesterday, got to do this for 2 weeks then scan, then adding progynova for two weeks, stopping sniffing, then starting pessaries (yukky slime balls), till FET a week later.  It feels like ages away!  Back on track with diet too!


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi ladies

do you mind if I join you? I am starting DR today for FET aimed at the end of March/start of APril at CRMI in New York?I am pretty anxious about it all having just had a MMC from our last cycle and would love some cycle buddies  

lots of love
C


----------



## MESHE11

hi rosex86
hope i can join you, i to am having FET 17th march so we got the same day I'm still injecting at the moment and I'm 3 days into take tablets which are making me feel a little poorly good luck to you xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Well AF arrived today so I can start sniffing tomorrow for down regulatting.  Gosh, we seem to spend all our time waiting and now the time is here!!!!!

Best wishes to everyone and here's hoping for many, many BFPs.  

Dee


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi ladies  

I just thought I'd do a quick post here as I'm due to start DR for FET later this month, trying for no.2   I feel very anxious about it all already.  

Wishing everyone lots of babydust  

Smokey x


----------



## sabah m

Hi Ceci bee and Dee

Looks like we're just a few days apart in cycles, good luck to you all  

Hi smokey, i am trying for no 2 too, or 2 & 3 if really lucky!! How many do you want put back in?

Sabah


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi Sabah

They're only putting 1 back.  Are you having 2 then?  How is the sniffing?  My clinic don't do that, we do the injections.  I'm not sure which is worse  

Smokey


----------



## tobeornottobe

Hi do you mind if I join you?

I am currently sniffing to dr and should have et last week of march!

You guys seem to be a bit further along than me so I hope you can teach me a thing or too!


----------



## sabah m

Hi Smokey

Its coz i'm now over 35 I can have two put in, last time I was 2 months under 35 I had to fight for two, and one took, so they think they same is likely to happen, some kind of natural selection process.

I had injections for my fresh cycle, but I think there are many combinations of meds for whatever you have.

Hi Tobeornottobe

We're likely to have ET same date I think, either good friday or saturday, it best not be delayed as we're due to go to scotland on easter sunday to see DH's family!  Its nice to have others in the same boat!


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies

AF came yesterday (boo) but it does mean that I can get started - hurrah!

Called Barts and someone is going to call me within 48 hours to hopefully book me in for a day 10 scan.

My AF was early (10dpo) AGAIN. Does anyone use anything like vitamin b6 or b12 to lengthen their luteal phases and increase progesterone? I have mentioned this to Barts a few times and they didn't seem to think it was an issue but I am sure it is (I also have an underactive thyroid). I spot before AF as well and I KNOW that's a sign of low progesterone (which also ties in with u/a thyroid).

Can you take b6 and b12 during your FET cycle? As I will probably be going naturally do you think I should ask if I can use Crinone? (I have a box left over from the IVF).

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## sabah m

Just spoken to clinic to set up scan for day 14, and asked about thaw success rates.  Really peed off as they said success rates for blastos are poorest when it comes to thawing.  We only have three blastos, why did they not tell us this before we started treatment, we may have gone for another fresh cycle instead of wasting money!!!


----------



## ceci.bee

just a quickie - my clinic only freezes blasts, not any other embies and has a 40% success rate for clin pg with blasts and a 80% thaw rate so hope yours should be fine - blasts have more cells so they require more technical expertise to freeze and thaw and there are lots of women pg from blast FET - and am hoping to join them!

love
C


----------



## sabah m

Thanks for your replies viviloves and cee xxx


----------



## Smiss

hi there, i am about to do FET for 2nd time next week... and this is my first day on this site so am looking for some support and pals going thru same thing


----------



## kerribluecat

sabah

dont give up hope, i had 3 frostie blasts on ice day 5( our clinic only freeze balsts too), they thawed just 2 last night and they both made it, im now pupo with d6 blasts, one hatching..i never thought in a million yrs they would both survive so  , you will be ok too!!!!!
good luck xxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sabah-    for your blast    babies!

Bellini-   on AF and starting your cycle!

Kerribluecat -   on being PUPO!    

Viviloves-  to you also on being PUPO!     

 to anyone I've forgot!

Well I've got ET at 11.30am tomorrow, and my D3 embies are being thawed at 8am so will probably already be on route to my clinic by the time I get the call from my clinic to tell me how the defrost went!  Due to the travelling time! So am    I don't get bad news on a train full of commuters!  

a very nervous CLP


----------



## kerribluecat

wishin u tons of luck cute littlepumpkin!!!!    

are you at H&E?


   to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Kerribluecat- Thank hun! Um, what is H&E  if you mean clinics I'm at LWC, London!

CLP


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening

Just wanted to wish you lots of    CLP for tomorrow 

Sabah   sorry the clinic upset you, like others have said there have been some good success stories so please don't let it get to you

Kerribluecat   lots of positive thoughts for you

Hi Swiss Miss   and Tobeornottobe  

Bellini   great that you can get started.  I don't know about the vits sorry.  

Sorry  a really dumb question, but what does PUPO stand for?    I'm still waiting for AF to turn up, but when it does my ET is scheduled for the end of April.  So maybe I'll pick up some tips from you all  .

X


----------



## kerribluecat

smokeypoo - pupo means...pregnant until proven otherwsie!!!!!

clpumkin hehehe - yeh it ment clinic  , im ate herts and essex!


----------



## Smokeypoo

Ah thanks kerribluecat  

I love that phrase!


----------



## sabah m

Hi and welcome swissmiss,     I'm sure you will get lots of support here, on good and bad days!  Are you having a natural or medicated cycle?

Thanks so much for posting kerrieblue, you have really given me hope, I will stop being childish with my pouting bottom lip and get back on the diet....although i was good and bought a weight watchers pizza tonight!  I'm so happy for you, bless your little buba xx    

Good luck with tomorrow cutepumpkin, hope you get some fantastic news on your journey, sleep well tonight, be praying for you  

Good luck to everyone else on your journeys too


----------



## drownedgirl

Vits recommended by my acupuncturist:

High dose vit c (antioxidant)
Fish oils (good to reduce NKC etc, anti inflammatory)
Marilyn Glenville fertility vits


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

How is everyone doing??

Well scan was fine lining is 9.3 already which she said was good, still got 14 days to go yet, im starting to panic a bit about ET tho as i keep reading up on it and some woman have found it really painful and ended up being sedatated??
Is it really that bad?

xxxx


----------



## rosex86

oh my gosh!! me again!!

Nurse just phoned to say they had been talking about us and theyve decided to bring forward the transfer to next weds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im so not prepared i mean its great news but i just cant believe it! xx


----------



## sabah m

Wow Rose thats sooooooooooooooooo exciting!  The ET was not painful for me in the least....the most uncomfortable part was when they use the thing to open you up, exactly same as smear test...when they put the actual tube in I didn't feel anything, I only knew it was in as they showed me on the scan.  I left immediately after and got on the train to go home just as normal as any other day.

Good luck 

Sabah


----------



## sabah m

Hi Smokeypoo

Was just looking at old posts from aug 08 when this rollercoaster first started for me....and you are on the same board when we got our BFPs!  How cool is that, and here we are again!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Rosex - Fantastic news about ET!     The only thing that was uncomfortable was the ultrasound probe on the belly (only because my bladder was a bit too full!) the transfer is just like having a smear test but takes a bit longer! So you might get a cold    

  and    from one Essex girl to another LOL   

CLP


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi ladies

Rose ditto to what everyone else said.  It was just like having a smear, don't fret!  How exciting that the date is nearer.  

CLP I hope you're chilling!

Sabah how funny is that?  Sophia was due on 20th April but the little minx kept me waiting.

I hope you're all doing well.  Still waiting for AF to turn up, I'm raring to get going now.

X


----------



## Bellini

Ladies - please help!

I think I'm being forgotten about at Barts...

Spoke to a Sister last week who said I was ready for the next cycle but she'd confirm once she'd spoken to the doctors whether I'd go medicated or not and just to call on day 1 of my next cycle to get a day 10 scan done.

Day 1 was Sunday so I called Monday who said that I'd get a call within 48 hours.

I called again on Wednesday and against just now (as well as an email) and you just get this new guy on reception who said he's passed my last 2 messages on but I'm still waiting....

Today is CD5... seriously I am getting the right ump.

If I was going medicated then surely I'd start DRing/HRT by now?

I don't know what else to do.


----------



## tinydancer811

Hi ladies, may I join you?  I'm getting an ET tomorrow (Saturday) at midday.  Nervous!!!!
Not sure whether to bring hubbie along.  Obviously it's something we should do together but he was such a stresshead last time that I'm thinking of sending him shopping for a couple of hours!  Haven't told him that yet....


----------



## Smokeypoo

Bellini my clinic start DR at day 21.  I hope they get back to you, it's extremely frustrating.  Is there another number you have?  You could maybe call someone totally different in the hospital and see if they put you through to a diff number in the unit?  

Hi expat.  Good luck tomorrow    I hope your chat with DH goes OK, yes maybe take him there with you and then say 'oops' you need to get me some brazil nuts


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey all!

Bellini-    how annoying! Do what I do when I can't get an answer from my clinic, ring every ten minutes until they are so sick of you they put you through just to shut you up!!   

Smokeypoo- Were we on 3rd tri together?? I'm chilling as much as is possible with 1 year old twins    Crawling round on all fours chasing crawling little monsters, so I can hear them giggle is 'chilling' right??   

   to everyone else!

CLP


----------



## Smokeypoo

hi CLP, well that's one definition of chilling....

Yes we were on the 2nd/ 3rd tri.  I was rubbish at posting on the 3rd tri so I think I lost you along the way.  But so happy for you to have two bundles of fun    and hopefully some more


----------



## rosex86

Morning Girlies
Hope everyone is doing ok??

I started the lovely pessaries today! i love that experience...not

I'm doing 1 twice a day!! by the end of this im guna have a bumhole like a wizards sleeve, Im still on the HRT too just hope this next week doesnt drag to much

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## tinydancer811

Hee hee, Rosex, you made me laugh!  Btw 9.3mm is absolutely awesome!!  I was only at 8mm and the doctor said that was good (for me) and I only had 3 days to go!  I've asked to be sedated as the last ET was quite uncomfortable for me.  The first one wasn't uncomfortable, just embarrassing....he couldn't get a good angle on it so asked if he could tip me slightly upside down.  So dignified, half upside down, all exposed in stirrups and needing to pee like anything!  Still, it's all for a good reason, so I didn't really mind.

Ladies, spoke to hubby, asked him if I could go it alone, he looked all sad and said he wanted to be there.  Felt all guilty!  So we made a deal that he could be as long as he didn't hog the TV in the room like last time when I lay there meditating on 'burrowing' thoughts and he was watching the Formula One!


----------



## Bellini

Well ladies

5 days, 4 very tearful phone calls, 2 emails and a threat of me calling the fertility unit manager later.... I am FINALLY booked in for my day 9 scan !!!

I am in on Monday at 11.50!!!

My FET is going to be natural but I'm going to ask for Crinone pessaries to support my progesterone as I know it's on the low side.

Phew...

Love (a relieved) Bellini xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Expat -     fot ET!

Bellini-    for finally getting scan sorted! And a   for all the trouble getting there!

  to everyone else! 

CLP


----------



## Neeta

Hi ladies, 

I started DR (synarel) yesterday with estimated date for ET being week beg 5/4  . Have a stinking cold so a little worried that having a blocked nose is going to hinder the sniffing stage..

x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hey everyone

have spoken to the FET nurses at CRMI and am now booked to be in NYC for the 1st of April and transfer the 7th - with my lovely doctor doing it, so am v happy. My drugs are on order from NYC and are currently in Indianapolis (!?) and are due in London on Monday. One of the annoying things about having tx abroad is when they use drugs that aren't available here so have to fly over.....

good luck to everyone
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello everyone,

I'm currently on day 5 of sniffing Synarel and will introduce HRT tablets from March 20th and my first scan is on April 1st.  

I have 5 frosties, which were frozen at the slightly later stage called 'cleaving', so really hoping and   that at least one will defrost properly and be transferred back to me.  Tentative date for transfer is Easter Monday, 5th April.  

Hope everyone is well,

Dee


----------



## zoe 1

Hi girls,

Im having a natural FET, ive been to lister clinic today and had a scan all clear to go.
Im due back 15th march for another scan, im trying not to get hopes up as only have 1 blasty left to put back.
Any one due soon? xx zoe


----------



## drownedgirl

Our embryos will be thawed monday for fri transfer...


----------



## Neeta

Dee - We seem very close in dates, I'm on day 2 of sniffing, start prognova on 21st march estimated transfer same week as you.

Look forward to sharing the rollercoaster with you ladies.

Lots of luc and   for us all.


xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Neeta,

Good to have a cycle buddy!!!

Dee


----------



## Neeta

- Dee! Also meant to say that we too have 5 frosties!


----------



## sabah m

Hi viviloves  

Don't give up hope, there's still time that's why they give us OTDs.  Good news that you won't have to wait long for fresh cycle but keep praying   coz miracles do happen.

AFM I did a very stupid thing this morning and tried to sniff my synarel three times with the lid still on    DH thought it was hilarious till I explained its £90 for a new one if I run out of doses.  I mean I have used it before and been using it for eight days now, how could I have been soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo stupid?


----------



## tinydancer811

Hee hee Sabah, you can only laugh!
Vivi - Hawaii  That's so cool!!!
My ET went well today. Had a look at the little guys under the microscope and had a little chat to them, but I'm not as knowledgeable about embryo development as some of the girls here are, so didn't understand all the medical jargon.  Embryologist said that one looked very good and the other 2 were OK.  The very good one is in better shape that the 2 they implanted last month which had led to a BFN.  Can only wait and see.  These are my last ones, so we might have to go to a fresh cycle again if there's a BFN.   that it will work!
 and   to all you lovely girls and thank you for all the wonderful support so far!!!


----------



## ceci.bee

expat      your embies are snuggling in now

Viv I can't tell you how many people I have chatted to on the boards who have tested early, got a negative and then have tested pos on OTD - you need enough time for the hormones to get to a high enough level to be picked up in your urine/blood so be patient. I am so so jealous you are going to hawaii have alwasy wanted to go there. NYC I love it, but it is not the same now have been there for tx - the traffic, smog and general hassle when you have to be at the clinic at 7am is not as glamarous as carrie bradshaw would make out! 

Sabah hun hope you are ok and PMA is back with a vengance. If it makes you feel any better I have done that with the synarel many times - you feel like a lemon but it is v easy to do!

irish dee lovely to see you   good luck to you and Neeta for your upcoming cycles - 5 frosties sounds like a lot - how many are they going to thaw for you??     

Drownd girl good luck for your thaw monday.......    

Bellini shame you had to work so hard to get your appt but am really pleased you are getting going

CLP hope you are ok hun

AFM my drugs are now at stanstead airport - and delivery booked mon am. am v excited to be so near already booking flights this weekend

love to all
C 

ps all the bubbles have disappeared - think that Mel, FF founder may have taken them off as she was annoyed with people asking to be reset as their lucky number. Am going to PM her to ask them to come back, I miss them a lot, and thought if you miss them you should PM her too. There is also a bubbles thread starting on the site annoucements board.


----------



## poodlelover

Hello ladies  

Can I join you on here? I am waiting for AF to start so can have FET this month. Due today so ready for the off! As you can see from my signature this will be my 6th tx but 1st with immune drugs and at new clinic. Was v surreal collecting our 2 embies and taking them from Nurture to Care! Just want to get on with it now!!

PL x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi PL
We may be on a similar path.....
My AF is due in a couple of days and then we start FET with our snow babies from pre-Xmas ICSI.
We are with Queen Mary's.
Wishing you well on your journey   
Lil' one


----------



## lil&#039; one

ps good luck to everyone on these pages
     
Lil' one


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Cecelia, I presume that they will defrost all 5 and hopefully one or 2 will properly defrost and be transferred back to me.  

I have everything crossed for everyone.  Why oh why is this such a numbers game.  I hope that everyone achieves their dreams.  This will be my 3rd transfer and you would think that it would get easier!

A big part of me just expects to see again, the lone one line that I have seen on every single solitary pregnancy test that I have ever done and another part of me thinks that hopefully this might be my turn and all the heartache and waiting might eventually be rewarded.  

Our 4th wedding anniversary is coming up on May 6th.  Can I dare to hope that this year we will not have to say, "Maybe next year".  Does 3rd time lucky hold true?    that this is the one

Babydust to all,

Dee


----------



## Guest

Hi girls, hope you're all well


----------



## poodlelover

to us all!! Keep the faith!!

PL x


----------



## sabah m

Hello everyone      

Looks like its been quiet on here for the last few days...are we all ok or going crazy with our pill popping and sniffing and injecting etc??  

Lots of luck to you all

    

Sabah xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Morning ladies

I hope everyone had good weekends.  I'm a bit behind but:

drowned girl I hope the thaw goes well for you today  

honey's mum   hello stranger.  The Maldives, how lovely!

Poodle lover and lil one I've been waiting for AF to start FET, and it finally came at the weekend.  I'm waiting for the clinic to call me back but I now think it means the ET will be the day before my daughters 1st b-day  

Expat I hope your embies are snuggling in nicely    

Sabah how you feeling today hun?  Sniffing with the cap off?  

Hi Neeta, Irish Dee, Rose, Zoe1, Bellini, Ceci Bee, CLP and anyone I've missed  

X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello Ladies

DG - Hope the thaw goes well!

Smokeypoo - Great news that your FET has started!

Irish Dee -   This will be your year!

 To all!

AFM - I'm going    with symptom spotting! Only 8 days to OTD!

CLP


----------



## sabah m

Good luck CLP        Really hope it ends with a huge  

Smokey, ha ha I'm back on track, still sniffing, first scan thursday.  Diet not so good but at least I'm happier off it.  Had you made big plans for your DD birthday?  I wasn't gonna do anything then decided to throw big thomas the tank engine party, thinking this might be my only chance of celebrating a first birthday.  Good news about  , what protocol you gonna be on?

Sabah


----------



## zoe 1

Back to clinic a week today for scan and then not long before FET, im trying not to get hopes up as only one frostie to put back, anyone got any positive stories? zoe 1 xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies

Well, day 9 scan went well I think. I have a few small follies and 1 dominant folly that they are hoping will get bigger. ET looks to be either the end of this week or the weekend. Definately should be before Monday (they think).  I have 3 frosties and the best 2 will go back      

OMG it's coming soooo quick.

Gotta start peeing on ov sticks from tomorrow.  Do you know that they tell you to do it first thing in the morning? That's different to what I've been told before.

Hey ho - they know though.

Am nervous and excited all at once.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Rio1

Hi everyone, Sorry not posted for ages, but with the natural FET there's not quite the same build up like there is with a normal cycle.

Am on Asperin and the folic acid once a day though so at least I'm popping something! Might get myself some Brazil nuts tonight as well. AF finally started (35 day cycle...you'd just know it wouldn't you!) end of last week so got first scan this saturday.
Impatience starting to set in and the worry as only got 2 frozen!
Smokeypoo think we'll be on similar dates if you're AF was at the weekend too!
And Drowned girl   all went well today.
Good luck every one and    
xxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

just here to        to everyone either having ET, getting ready for ET or on the 2ww agree so much with Irish dee that we all have success this cycle and although am not posting much am following everyone avidly - esp as I am behind you all with a transfer day estimated to be 7th April now.....

drugs arrived - phew! proper DR starts with lupron tomorrow............

love to all
C


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello girls,

I'm hoping that someone can help me.  I'm on day 8 of downregulating using Synarel.  I started on day 2 and my AF ended last Wednesday/Thursday.  

Woke up today to proper AF again.  Has this happened to anyone?  I've spoken to my clinic and they are getting me in for a scan and bloods next week to make sure that all is fine, but just worried now.

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## Snow White 94

Hi Everyone

Good news finally got my scan appointment thru, bads news it that its on Wednesday, I thought it would be Thursday, as I cant make Wednesday as we are having a memorial service for my dear MIL who we lost to cancer last year so have asked them if I can go in on Thursday, now waiting to hear back from again. I dont know if they do scans on a Thursday so dont know if its going to be a problem, we will have to wait and see. 

Problem I have next week is that I am not telling work that I am having treatment this time round, well no one apart from you all and my DH know, so I will have to go sick if ET is not on the 2 days holiday I have booked!! Never mind they will just have to cope without me.


----------



## lil&#039; one

snow white, that's tough when you're dealing with all the other stuff too,
I have kept my treatment secret too, but look after yourself and if it's the right thing for you to go sick, then do it!
Best wishes,
Lil one x


----------



## zoe 1

I too have kept my treatment secret, its just too disappointing if it doesnt work isnt it.
Im having natural FET so there is no build up but is nice to be drug free, it will be lovely to have a bro/sis for my DD, so fingers crossed.
Good luck to you all, lots of baby dust to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl

4 embryos survived the thaw, next report Weds

I am knackered after 5h sleep and a 5h round trip for a course today.. sametomorrow.. won't be online properly till weds


----------



## poodlelover

Ello all

Still waiting   !!!!! Getting on my nerves now!! Just poxy spotting (TMI) WHAT'S ALL THAT ABOUT

Maybe manana... 

PL x


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Everyone
Well its time for me to get back on the rollerscoaster.
It has taken us ages to decide if we where going for a natural FET or a medicated one. For now we have decided to go for the natural one as long as I can detect ovulation. If this is the case we are looking at ET about 18/19 th March !!! 

Not sure how all this works as some people have blood tests and scans to ensure they have the timings right but my hospital just take it you have done the ovulation tests right and take your work for it ? Not sure how accurate this is ? Has anyone ever done it this way before ?

Good look to everyone


----------



## sabah m

Good luck snow white, hope scans and timings work your way!  

Welcome CAT!  I'm on  medicated cycle but I guess they check bloods once you have your surge on ovulation stick?  Thats what they did on my practise cycle and found Imy hormones weren't strong enough so decided i needed a medicated cycle anyway.

Poodlelover hope AF shows soon for you!  then not for lots and lots of months!!

Good news about your four frosties thawing Drownedgirl!!!


----------



## sabah m

for viviloves that all is ok and babies are healthily developing xxx

AFM threw the bloody synarel lid out this morning after again(!!!!!) spraying twice with the lid on


----------



## tinydancer811

Hello lovely ladies.  
It has been a few days since I have said hello to all of you.  Reading over everyone's posts, we're all so positive.  What a group of champions we are!!
This 2ww is quite monotonous isn't it?  Am trying to strike a balance between working hard to keep my mind off things and staying relaxed and stress-free.
It's interesting that a number of you haven't told anyone.  Word is going around for me.  It's so hard to keep things quiet in a close-knit expat community.  People notice that I'm not drinking (oh dear, I think I may have had a reputation as a booze hound if everyone has noticed that I'm refusing glasses of wine!).  I'm also supposed to teach some dance classes tomorrow, so I had to tell my teaching partner that I'm not going to be very active which led to questions and I'm so bad at lying!!  Strangely enough, telling people has generally meant far fewer questions about when we were going to have a baby, as I think it makes people feel uncomfortable. I'm OK with that!
Keep up the wonderful positivity!!!
 and


----------



## Guest

Snow white


----------



## zoe 1

Hi cat im also doing natural FET, ive used the first responce ovulation kit, its more expensive about £23.00 but they are brilliant and you get a smiley face when positive ovulation is detected, easy peasy.
Hope this helps good luck to you, i think we are due ET around the same time xx zoe


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

Well tomorrow is ET day, im getting really nervous
The embryologist phoned this morning and 1 out of the 2 blasto's survived, im a bit gutted but me and dp has a talk and decided to thaw one more and this lil bean survived, apprently not as good as the 1st one.
So we orignally were going to just have 1 embryo transfer but now weve made the descsion to have 2, its a scary decsion because of the high risk of twins but am i making the right choice ladies?


Much Love xxxxxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Rosex

Excited for you about tomorrow, persoanlly I think you have made the right choice, you have given yourself a better chance of one surviving by putting in two, although I understand about the possibility of twins.  Last time, I wanted twins, I had two blastos put in for my fresh cycle, and one embedded.  This time, I would like one baby, but again will have two put in as will kick myself if one doesn't take, thats if more than one survives the thaw!  Give yourself the best chance of success.  You will cope fine if its twins!!


----------



## Louisa33

Hiya ladies can I join you?
I'm undergoing a natural FET.. this is my second FET after it failing last month (well it kind of worked as my AF was 4 days late and I tested faintly positive, but it was a biochem).
Today is CD14 and I usualy ov around CD16 so it's getting there.. I have 4 blasts in the freezer after PGD.  It would be nice to join some of you in this madness again

Love Lou xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello Ladies,

Rosex - Twins are fab!    Having twins already didn't stop me putting 2    back! 

PMA everyone       a  is possible!

CLP


----------



## Swanalb

Hello dear Ladies!

I just had my FET today! I had 3 embryos put back!   

I am taking aspirin, clexane, progesterone injections, pregnancy multivitamins! (tomorow I finish antibiotic and corticosteroid)

I am so happy I have You all in this wonderful forum to go through the rollercoaster together!    

I wish You all Good Luck! 


  

I will see you arround! 

Swanalb


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening ladies

Swanalb      sending you positive vibes

Rose there's your answer I think, what with Swanalb having 3 embies put back! Good luck for tomo  

Viviloves sending you lots of positive vibes hun   

Snow white I hope you managed to get the clinic to work with your dates  

Hi Louisa!  Welcome to the madness

Sabah I think we may change having DDs b-day party to the week after my ET now    I'll start DR on day 21 (on buserlin), late March and then be having ET on 30th April I think    Sounds like my clinic does it all a very long way around    I'm so impatient to get to ET but it feels like miles away at the mo.

CLP    how are you feeling?  

Expat   

Drowned girl   hope you're managing a rest with all that travelling.

Hi to everyone else and lots of   to everyone  

X


----------



## Bellini




----------



## Guest

Rose, you just click on anyone elses ticker and it takes you to the site


----------



## Swanalb

Evening ladies

Smokeypoo, thnx for the wibes! Not long till your ET!  

Rose, how r u? How was ET, how many embies did you have on board?  

Viviloves      

Louisa, your getting to    darling...almost there    

Snow white, Sabah, CLP, Expat, Drowned girl, Zoe, Poodlelover, Honeys mum, CAT 77..... and all the rest,

lots of   and  

Well, today has been a quiet day for me! I have spend the most of the time lying in bed, watching DVD-s, and on the internet!
It just seem different this time, no EC, no sore abdomen...It seems the things are going more smoothly...I hope for the best this time 
My biggest concern for now is the airplane flight back home! I get always scared during landing...I hope I will manage it somehow (it will be around the implantation time )

Anyway, I try to be   this time! I have a good feeling! Hope for loads of   awaiting!

Kiss

Swanalb


----------



## Louisa33

Hello ladies
I'm still trying to get to grips with who is who!

Swanalb that is so exciting 3 lovely embies that's brilliant it will give you a really really good chance    

Smokeypoo (love the name!) - my clinic wanted to do the long route too but I persuaded them to do a natural FET as I'm diabetic and I hated the downregging drugs and progesterone and wanted the natural to give me the better chance.. saying that my first natural failed (well I got a chemical preg and late AF by 4 days).. hope this one works a little better 

Rosex did you have your transfer?  I think 2 is probably right decision hun  

Natural FET buddies Zoe and Cat any ovulation yet?  I'm CD15 and no smiley face yet but the intenet cheapies are getting a little darker so I think it's close.. some EWCM so fingers crossed.  I don't want to ov tomorow though as have busy work day Tuesday adn I have blasts so it wold be a Tuesday transfer if I ov tomorrow.  bet I do though  

Chat later 

Loux  xx


----------



## drownedgirl

Swanalb that's great news!

For FET 1 we thawed 13, 9 survived, 5 grew to blast. 

This time we thawed 6, 4 survived but one didn't divide. It looks like we have one which is doing well at 7 cell, a 6 cell which is a bit slow and a 3 cell which prob won't go much further.

I am hoping we're still on track for a good blast, it would be very sad not to get to transfer. It's nervewracking  
gambling  alittle that natural selection will operate to give us the best choice, but not to kill off the while lot!


----------



## Smokeypoo

Evening

Drowned girl    hope your embies  / blasts do well for you hun 

Louisa I hope you get the   soon

Swanalb I hope you have a good flight back   when are you flying?  Sounds like you had a lovely day.

Sending you all   

X


----------



## Snow White 94

Finally got a phone call this morning following a phone call and various emails, have my scan booked for 11.30 tomorrow, so fingers crossed all ok and we can just wait for me to ovulate and then we can start worrying about our 2 little frostes thawing out!!! The worrying is never ending in the world of IVF!!!

   and     to us all.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Well call the      , as it is our 4th CP Anniversary today we thought we would treat ourselves to a clearblue digital, LOL    and at 8dpt its           so   to us    , We are of course    !

DG- Will keep my fingers crossed for your little     

Rosex- Hope Et went smoothly   !

Swan- Hope you survive the flight home    (I hate flying too  )

  &    too all I've missed!

CLP


----------



## Swanalb

Morning Ladies!

Congrats Cutelittlepumpkin!     That is fab news! Maybe twins again   

Smokeypoo thnx, I am flying this Sunday! : 

Snow White, it is true, the worrying never stops!   

Drownedgirl, I also had one 7 cell (lost its cell during thawing process  ) and two 6 cells! The Embryologist said that they will catch up , I guess it is normal to loose a cell during thawing...    , while I was so hoping for morulas or blastocysts  

Louisa33, good luck with the ovulation timing!  

Today is day 2 after ET, it means embryos are 5 days old  !  I hope and I pray that they have became hatching blastos till now! Please Three Musketeers, do not let me down!    

Bye for now...

Kiss

Swanalb


----------



## curlyclair

That's great news CLP I'm so happy for you   8dpt!!!! that's what I am today..... where are those darn tests  Lol

No I not doing must go to work.......

All the best CLP      

xxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

We were planning too test on mothers day so would have been day 12, but we just couldn't control ourselves! LOL  

Thank you ladies!   

CLP


----------



## rosex86

Hey Ladies
Hope everyone is doing ok?

Well im officially in the 2ww and pupo, unfortuatly was only able to have one blasto put back as the others didnt make it through...
But now im worrying, i was really nervous yesterday morning and i ended up with a bad stomach i thought it was my ibs as it tends to be bad when im stressed, anyway was totally panicing about getting to ISIS because i couldnt control myself so if i needed to go i really needed to go i was worried i might poop in his face lol sorry tmi!
Anyways ET went great no pain at all apart from my hip from my legs being up in stirrups and we got a picture to take home with us too.
However when i got home, i still had diarrhea and then i started to be sick, all night i was up with sickness and the other thing, and now im worried this might affect the little bean!! im suppose to be protecting it not giving it a virus...am i worrying to much?
Partner had a word with lady at the chemist because he got me some imodium and she said it sounded like the noro virus :-(

I hope i haven't ruined our chances, it was suppose to be a happy day and we just ended up in bed all day as my partner came over ill aswell.

Hope you can advise girls

How is everyone getting on? xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Rosex: I'm sure you haven't done your lovely blast any harm! It will just be bobbing about atm, floating on the top of your fluffy uterine wall and picking a nice spot to implant...


----------



## tinydancer811

OMG CLP that is freakin' awesome!!!!!!      Congratulations xxx

Rosex, obviously you want everything to go perfectly and it's so disappointing when it doesn't.  I was ill 2 transfers ago and still got a BFP (it didn't end well, but that was 7 weeks later, so it obviously wasn't related).  The digestive system and the reproductive system aren't physically linked, so you'll probably be fine.

Hope you're all well xxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini

Congratulations clp!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!

AFM, still peeing on sticks every morning and nothing.... does everyone else (during a natural FET) use their OV sticks first thing??

I still think it's odd.


----------



## Swanalb

Hi!

Rosex, congrats on being PUPO! You just need to relax and enjoy !   You have a perfect blast after all!   

Sweetpea, welcome!  

All the ladies:  

I am trying to stay relaxed!    

  

Swanalb


----------



## lecras

Rosex, sounds like we are 2ww buddies - I had two day 3 embies transferred on Monday! Don't worry about your virus, it's not going to affect your little bean. Try to relax, think happy thoughts and drink lots of water, espcecially if you're still not well.  

C x


----------



## zoe 1

Hi all, 

Congrats to all with BFP,

Louisa i havent ovulated yet, going for scan monday but i usually dont ovulate until day 18,
Good luck to you x


----------



## sabah m

CLP Huge    on your  !! What fab news, and it may be twins again!!! Fantastic mothers day present for you both!!

Lecras, Swan, Rosex, Curly -   Hope the  isn't driving you   enjoy being PUPO

Rosex - hope your tummy bug disappears soon!  You got a good blasto which might still split into twins!!  

Bellini - Hope you get your surge soon, I tested morning and afternoon and it was the afternoon test which showed surge for me...although I still had to do the medicated route

Drownedgirl- good luck with ET tomorrow!  

Viviloves - enjoy your holiday  

Snowwhite - hope scan went well today

Sweetpea - good luck for tomorrow, hope lining is nice and thick for your future embies  

Zoe and Cat - Good luck with your your upcoming treatment    

Louisa, hello to you, what is a chemical pregnancy?

Anyone else I have missed        to you all!

AFM Had my downreg scan today, with hairy legs(!!) and all is ok.  Start progynova tomorrow, anyone had side effects with it?  Then FET approx three weeks later, I can't wait!!!!!    it works!


----------



## drownedgirl

I always found OPKs worked better late morning..

Had call from clinic, two embryos doing well, looks like we will have one blast, possibly a choice of two.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

DG- Good luck for ET!! 

CLP


----------



## curlyclair

Hello

Just wanted to say I'm officially bonkers                          

Right in the middle of the 2ww 8DP 3DT, totally negative, then positive, but mainly negative, no symptoms apart from the above...

And think if i committed a crime I would get away with it on the grounds of diminished responsibility!!!

Roll on OTD (or before because I know darn well I won't hold off that long)

Feel so much better now 

xx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Curly     keep the faith hun  

CLP     so happy for you  

Good luck with ET drowned girl   

Hi to everyone else, sprinkling lots of


----------



## Snow White 94

Just a quick post to report scan went ok, have to start my ovulating tests tomorrow and have another scan booked in for Monday, not sure what I am going to tell work yet, will think about that on Sunday!!!


----------



## Guest

Pumpkin


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

Im having a panic today, i woke up went to the toilet and when i wiped there was a bit of brown mucus (sorry tmi) Should i be worried to get this so early on, im only on day 2 of 2ww??
Have i failed already??     

xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

They're blasts, rose? I'd say it's probably a good sign, they should be burrowing into the uterine wall about now


----------



## rosex86

Hey Drowned girl, yeah it's a blasto
i kept feeling like a pulling pain yesterday, i hope i havent ruined things by being ill and straining my body when being sick etc?? xx


----------



## drownedgirl

rosex86 said:


> Hey Drowned girl, yeah it's a blasto
> i kept feeling like a pulling pain yesterday, i hope i havent ruined things by being ill and straining my body when being sick etc?? xx


It's more likely to be the embryo/s burrowing in, really. "implantation bleeding"

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bellini

CD13 - still negative OV tests.

What time of day is everyone testing? I was told 1st thing and I am still unconvinced that this is correct.


----------



## Smokeypoo

BellinI yes I used to test first thing.  I think that's best as your readings are more concentrated!

Rose yes it could be implantation bleeding!  A good sign.


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello everyone,

I'm on day 12 of sniffing Synarel for a medicated FET.  I have my baseline on Wednesday 18th at 8.45am.  Been bleeding the past few days and should not really be as I started on day 2.  When will things go my way

Bellini, I know when I used to use ovulation prediction tests, I was advised not to use my 1st wee of the day, but anytime after 12 noon.  

Fingers crossed for everyone,

Dee


----------



## dizzy*

Hi everybody,

I've just been reading through your chats and hoped you wouldn't mind me joining in.  We had one (was supposed to be two but one didn't make it) FET'd during my natural cycle on Wednesday so I too am going through the hell of the 2WW!!  Any sort of twinge I feel in my tummy is making me panic! This is our 2nd attempt, the first time was back in Sept 09 when we had one embryo transferred from an ICSI treatment.  

I just wanted to say to Bellini that I struggled a bit with my OV tests and Barts advised me to test first thing in the morning and in the evening as well.  My surge came quite late on my 16th day so don't giv up hope.

x


----------



## rosex86

Just a quick curious question?

I need no judging lol, if someone was to do a hpt on day 2 of 2ww with a blastocyst transfer and have a very faint positive is this a good sign or should it be ignored??
I dont know this person personally


----------



## drownedgirl

Rose, it certainly shows the blast is burrowing in and has started to produce HCG... unfortunately it doesn't *guarantee* it will continue to do so but it's a good sign. What sort of test did you use?


----------



## rosex86

It was an internet cheapy one, i don't even know why i done it i just haven't poas for so longggg and really did not expect to see any hint of a line this early, especially as i have never once got a slightly faint line on one of these before in the history of me peeing on sticks lol xx


----------



## drownedgirl

hope they get darker for you..


----------



## Smokeypoo

Rose    it's so tempting with those flipping tests    

Welcome Dizzy    

Hope you all have lovely weekends.  This time next year, maybe we'll all be celebrating Mothers Day


----------



## sabah m

Hey Rose, hope its a really good sign!!! I tested positive 7 days post natural transfer of a blasto and he stayed with me.  Good luck xx


----------



## morton

had 2 blasts one 3ab and one poor 1aa put back on the 5th march, hospital have toldme to test on the 20th thats 15days of waiting!!!

WHY 15 DAYS ANY IDEAS WANT TO TEAR MY HAIR OUT!! 

Soo want this too work 3rd time lucky xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl

morton said:


> had 2 blasts one 3ab and one poor 1aa put back on the 5th march, hospital have toldme to test on the 20th thats 15days of waiting!!!
> 
> WHY 15 DAYS ANY IDEAS WANT TO TEAR MY HAIR OUT!!
> 
> Soo want this too work 3rd time lucky xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Mine said 11 days


----------



## Louisa33

God this is so annoying I wrote a long post and have just lost it.  I had personnal messages to eveyrone as well!!

Anyway hi everyone.  Today I surged (day 1 and hope to have transfer on Thursday.. will be 1 blast only as they're beeing defrosted one at a time.  We have 4 frosties left.

Bellini - the surge happened this morning's wee first thing but I was testing 2 times a day.. recommend you do that.  

Zoe good luck for MOnday

Hi eveyrone else
L xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies - well I GOT MY SURGE!!!

Whoop Whoop!!!

MrB and I are going to get jiggy as soon as he wakes up (well... you never know do you?)

I have already emailed my clinic. I guess FET will be Tuesday now?

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## Swanalb

Hi Ladies!

How are you today? 

I am finaly flying back home today! 

I have had few positive symptoms, and tried to be relaxed, until last night!! 

I have not slept *AT ALL! * I just couldnt stop my brain from worrying!

I am now concerned it may have affected implanted embryos, or the process of implanting itself! 

OMG, I started thinking negatively! I suck! 

Well, so see you later than!

Baby dust  and  for all of you!

Love,

Swanalb


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi ladies

Viviloves    impressive personals  

Swanalb hope you have a good flight, and maybe catch some sleep   

Bellini & Louisa    fingers crossed for your ETs

Morton my clinic says 14 days.  I naughtily tested after 12 days last time though.  It does seem that the clinic test date varies a lot.  A positive after 15 days should be a very positive sign, it's whether you can hold out that long!  

Sending lots of    to everyone else on their journeys  

x


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Everyone

Just looking for a bit of advise as I have to start using my ovulation kit this week and hope for a fet asap. Usually how long is it from your detected surge that you go for fet ? 

Is anyone else at this stage in their treatment ?

Thanks

Cat x


----------



## drownedgirl

CAT_77 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just looking for a bit of advise as I have to start using my ovulation kit this week and hope for a fet asap. Usually how long is it from your detected surge that you go for fet ?


What stage were your embryos frozen at? If ovulation coincides with ET, you can count it out...


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Fingers crossed for you all on your journeys.... 
Started sniffing + oestoradial tabs twice a day (sorry for spelling).
ET around 20th but plans can change  
Read the article in the times today about the bridge, really upset us as they are looking after our precious snow babies    .
Baby dust to you all


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

Lil one, what did article say, i didn't read it, been made to spend time with my mother today....painful!!  Bridge are holding my frosties too and doing ET

Sabah


----------



## CAT_77

Hi.....

I am a bit inexperience with all this but would it sound right it I said they were frozen on day 3 ? 

Thanks for the reply

Cat
x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Sabah
How are you going on your journey?
The article will be available online, but title was 'IVF doctors to raffle human egg'  
Could be sensationalised rubbish, although the times isn't usually too bad....
Story about the Bridge forming joint venture with American company GIFT to begin 'baby profiling'.  
The article is a bit upsetting as it is clearly written by people who don't have any idea of how hard this journey is....
But my amazingly supporting DH is keeping me going, telling me we just have to remain strong to ensure our precious frosties get back to where they belong 
Everything crossed for us all!!!


----------



## drownedgirl

CAT_77 said:


> Hi.....
> 
> I am a bit inexperience with all this but would it sound right it I said they were frozen on day 3 ?
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Cat
> x


I would think that if you have your ov surge then you are due to ovulate within 24h, if you are going to take progesterone you start then, and you count 3 days on and that's when the embryo/s will be thawed ... so that your womb is ready for a 3 day embryo.


----------



## tinydancer811

Hey there gorgeous girls,

Am learning a lot from all of you!  I didn't even know what the term 'down regulating' meant until joining this site.  Part of doing all of this in Malaysia means getting some sketchy details....I did know that I went into a 'state of temporary menopause' (how bad are the hot flushes?) during the first IVF but then he tried to do it for the next month and no lining grew so we don't do it anymore.  

I can do a pg test in 36 hours but I'm too scared.  I kind of like the hope and the positivity and am not looking forward to the dark hole of a -ve test.  My doctor only gave me enough Utrogetan to last until Wednesday morning so I think he knows my secret plan not to test!!

Hope everything is going well for you all.  Everyone seems to be getting good news...
xxx

PS Viviloves, I'm a hip hop dancer    3-4 classes a week.  I try to keep the energy low when teaching on the 2ww.  Hard, because I love it!!


----------



## zoe 1

Hey girls,

louisa great to here you have got your surge when do you have fet?
hi viviloves hope all going good for you too,
Cat and bellini hello to you both,
Well had scan today at lister, all good for natural fet, follicle and lining is fab, so fet a  week today.

Good luck to all of you and lots of baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi ladies

Zoe how exciting a week to go before FET  

Expat I'm determined to not test early this time too.  FF posters have such a wealth of info don't they?

Sorry just a brief post as we're off on holiday for a week and a bit to Cornwal.. So I hope the sun shines for us!


----------



## zoe 1

Have a fab holiday smokeypoo,
Hope its nice and sunny for you and family, we took dd to the zoo today after scan, feels like spring is on the way. xx


----------



## Snow White 94

Had a scan today, didnt like the Dr's attidude very much as he made me feel like I was not going to ovulate this month! The nurse said not to worry he is always like that! Anyway had a blood test which showed I had not ovulated yet so still testing until I do, hopefully I will in the next couple of days as I am running out of excuses as to why I am being late into work!! Today's excuse was the dentist then had to pretend my tooth hurt all day!!! Never mind will be worth it in the end hopefully!

     for us all whatever stage we are at. 

Along with some


----------



## Louisa33

Hiya girls
Well I have my transfer at 1:30pm on Thursday!!  Yeah!
So Bellini and Zoe we will be 2WW buddies which is great.  Bellini do you have your transfer date?
Snow White - just say you have a dodgy cyst?  Or how about making up some other reason for the blood test - say that you are a suspected diabetic and they're monitoring your blood sugars?  I'd go with that one.  WHen do you reckon you will ovulate then?  Are you using the opks?  What size was your lead follicle?
Hi everyone else?  Any more BFPs out there yet??

L  xx


----------



## Bellini

I have ET on Thursday. Eeek!


----------



## ceci.bee

to everyone who has already had their transfer!

all the waiters for ovulation/scans etc hope you are all not going too nutty with the peeing etc - can sympathise about the endless work excuses, gets hard!

congrats CLP really happy for you 

AFM waiting for AF. Transfer date booked provisionally 7th april as am on medicated cycle, so patches start friday if tomorrows scan ok......2 easter bunny blasts are coming home!

love to all
C


----------



## zoe 1

Good luck for thursday Louissa and bellini, hope all goes well and will meet you on the 2ww. z xxx


----------



## pem

Can I join you girls.....hoping for a natural FET this month...Day 5 today, first scan 2mw...one lonely little blast in the freezer. will be 'popped' back this month if lining A-OK and all being well.....really scared about it all......lots of     needed..

Don't really understand what will happen...assuming baby blast will go back 7/8 days after ov with prog support I really should listen better...always come out of appointments feeling slightly overwhelmed..

loads of     to evryone...

pem x


----------



## Rio1

HI Girlies, Snow white know totally what you mean about the excuses! Had 14 day scan today (although I have told them repeatedly that I do not ov till day 20 they still insist on the tests!! they even did a blood test today!) as if we don't get poked and prodded enough.
Have got a lead follicle now though got one that is 14mm and lining now 7mm so hopefully looking of for FET round about the 26th March!!!
Got another scan on friday so not sure what that excuse will be!

A girl in work has just announce shes preggars with her second, happy for her obviously but has been a bit tough this afternoon!
Good luck for thursday Bellini and louisa
expat  for you to get your BFP!!
  for this week ladies
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosex86

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is well??

I feel like crap! i feel so depressed and like this hasn't worked, after getting that really faint + hpt 2days past 5day transfer ive had nothin since 
i feel no different i done a hpt today at 6 days past blasto transfer and its negative....
Ive been reading all these stories on google about women who got there BFP on 4/5/6 dp5dt, i just keep thinking if its not showing up now on an early one then surely my luck is out??

need some pma and some hugs :-( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Rose, the faint line you giot might be an evap.

Although some women get BFP at 10/11dpo, it's rare, really. The First Response box says something like only 60% will get a BFP 6 days pre period, 80% at 5 days... 

Hang in there.. mind you, I'm not feeling too optimistic myself! xx


----------



## ceci.bee

hi rose
don't get too down about the HPT - the first faint line you saw may have been a weird/false result. as for the earlly tests - I agree with drowndgirl - if you read the box of women who get a BFP 99% get it on OTD and only 50-60% get a positive result early............hang on in there know of loads of FFers who have got down with neg early tests and then got late positives - pippilongstockings and mighty mini are two......       for you hun

love
C


----------



## dizzy*

Hi Rose, I think i'm feeling as crap as you are.  I did a test yesterday (6 days after my fet) which was negative.  I'd been getting dull pains in my tummy since about an hr after the fet so was worried, that's why I decided to do the test.  My other half and I have now resigned ourselves that this one has probably not worked.   Feel so depressed.  Fingers crossed for you. 

Hi everybody  

Has anybody else suffered with these dull achey pains after a fet?  It's my first natural cycle fet so wasn't sure if this is normal or if there's something wrong with me?

xxx


----------



## Bellini

It's too early to test ladies.... OTD is there for a reason. Hang on in there. 

AFM, well ET is tomorrow but I tell you what I am having all sorts of stretching/dull ache pains down there. I keep thinking that maybe, just maybe we've caught naturally    

Love to you all


----------



## drownedgirl

dizzy* said:


> Hi Rose, I think i'm feeling as crap as you are. I did a test yesterday (6 days after my fet) which was negative. I'd been getting dull pains in my tummy since about an hr after the fet so was worried, that's why I decided to do the test. My other half and I have now resigned ourselves that this one has probably not worked.  Feel so depressed. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> ..
> 
> Has anybody else suffered with these dull achey pains after a fet? It's my first natural cycle fet so wasn't sure if this is normal or if there's something wrong with me?
> 
> xxx


I am having them roo, hasd them both in IVF (BFN) and prev FET (BFP)


----------



## dizzy*

Hi Bellini / drownedgirl

Bellini - Fingers crossed you've caught naturally.  That would be fab.  Save you all this stress and worry.  

At least i'm not the only one getting these weird achey pains.  Hopefully they are something positive.  I was starting to worry they'd damaged me somehow  

Another question and this is really stupid so apologies for sounding so dumb but does anyone know if when you have a fet during a natural cycle you have a period even if u get preg.  I'm off work and my mind has too much time to think about these things, so I was thinking if it's a natural cycle and they transferred the embryo I still have my natural egg floating about.  So does that mean i'll bleed whatever?  I haven't had a bleed yet but was just wondering.

xx


----------



## drownedgirl

no, if any embryo implants and produces hcg it will hold off your period


----------



## sabah m

Hi everyone

Welcome to all new mums to be and good luck to all waiting, on meds and on 2ww!!     for us all!

I'm a week away from scan to check lining is thick enough, then 5 more days till ET!!!

On second synarel and yes, again sprayed with lid on so have now chucked this one away too    

Rose and Dizzy - hang in there, keep praying huns, miracles happen  

Good luck for ladies with ET tomorrow, hope it goes fantasticly for you xxx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
I know your guna moan at me, but im now 8 days past a blasto transfer and im still getting a BFN should i just face facts that the result isnt going to change in 4 days? 
Ive been reading this....

5-DAY TRANSFER:
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

So surely i should be getting at least a faint line?? xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

rosex86 said:


> 5-DAY TRANSFER:
> -1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
> 0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


Perhaps your blast, can't read and is doing something like

8dpt - Ha ha, I think I'll hide in this nice warm snuggly stuff for a few more days before I let them know I'm here!  

CLP


----------



## ceci.bee

dizzy on my schedule I have been given an OTD that is 10 days post transfer for a 5 day blast - so hang on for a couple more days hun - agree with CLP that maybe your blast can't read       for you hun

Sabah hope your lining is doing great guns

CLP - have i said congrats?? if not then YAY congrats!

drowndgirl hope you are ok hun

bellini how did ET go today??

AFM scan ok lining thin AF here just waiting for blood results to start patches for start of upreg - ET booked now 7th april fly to nyc 30th       it goes to plan.....

love to all
C


----------



## zoe 1

Hi girls.
How did your ET go louisa and belini?
Im feeling poorly, sore throat and flu like symptoms.
Trying to get better for ET on monday,
good luck to everyone getting ready for ET. zoe xxx


----------



## Louisa33

Argh how annoying I've just lost my last post.  Anyway here we go again..>!
Our transfer went really really well today.  It's all over to fate now.  We are lucky enought to have 4 blasts frozen and they only had to thaw the 1st and it started to re-expand and the embryologist was really happy with it.  The trasnfer was text book as well according to the doctor who did it.  So we are very lucky.  It's just     all the way now.  But I'm not going to sit around and wait for the results.. apart from taking it easy this evening I'm back at work tomorrow.  At least it's a Friday!!
Belini how did today go for you?
Zoe are you on medicated or natural?  If natural when did you O?  I bet you are soooo excited for Monday now!
Rosex step away from the pee sticks girl.. Armi who is on our Guys forum, she tested negative all the way up to OTD and only on oTD did she get a very faint line.  Now she is 7-8 weeks PG.  So hang on in there hun!
Drownengirl - how are you doing?

Chat later 

L xx


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi all and Louisa sounds like a great transfer   

I was feeling quite demoralised but have had a few symptoms today and decided to do an early test tomorrow as if it's a -ve at least I can tell myself it's too early...


----------



## drownedgirl

zoe hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Louisa33

drownedgirl when is your OTD?


----------



## drownedgirl

Louisa33 said:


> drownedgirl when is your OTD?


Tuesday


----------



## sabah m

Ahhh drownedgirl hope its the result you want tomorrow, then you will have 8 and a half more months of mania!!  Rose hang in there, some of it is controlled by nature, not just textbook scheduling!

Louisa glad it went so well, you have made me feel really good as we have three blasts frozen and I read on here they have less chance of thawing ok then younger embies so looks like you have proven the stats / researchers wrong!!!  Yipee I am so excited!!!

Thanks for everyone else's support xxx


----------



## Dobbie

hey girls, can I join.
Going in for my scan on monday after starting a medicated cycle, had 3 cancelled FET's due to crazy hormones and had a failed FET in the past so hoping that this medicated cycle will be the ticket to our much longed for baby.
Got 10 little frosties in the freezer so hoping to defrost 5.
These 10 are our last chance as thats my ICSI cycles done and dusted.
Been at this for a long time now and reckon I deserve a bit of luck


----------



## poodlelover

Good luck Dobbie.   

PL x


----------



## zoe 1

Thanks downedgirl, and good luck for test hun x
louisa, great news about your transfer all the best
i had a natural cycle too xxx


----------



## zoe 1

oh and also having one blasty put back x


----------



## Bellini

hello ladies.

Well I am officially PUPO  

My 2 embies defrosted PERFECTLY. 1 8-cell and 1 7-cell.

Couldn't be happier. Testing 1st April which is a really special date for us as it was the day of MIL's funeral, the day of our engagement party and the day I came home from hospital (I was a prem baby).

I spent yesterday sleeping and resting. Today I am planning to stay in my PJs and I have got 2 weeks off from work.

Love to you all, and thank you for your ongoing support.

Love Bellini  xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Bellini, congrats on a successful transfer and enjoy your incubating!

Good news here from me, did an early test and Mr ClearBlue, he say yes!

I am so relieved, I was SURE it hadn't worked. Early days, of course.


----------



## Bellini

wow!! a v quiet and tentative congratulations drowned girl xxx


----------



## CAT_77

Hi All
I was hoping for a natural FET this month but according to the ovulation kit I should of got my   on the pee stick Weds/Thurs and still no sign of it. It looks like it might happen over the weekend so then I need to make the decision to either start medicated next week ( I have an appointment booked to collect meds on Tues ) or wait another month and retry for a natural FET again.

Has anyone else been in this situation that can offer any advise ?

Thanks

Cat

Good to luck to everyone x


----------



## Rio1

Congratulations DG!! that is so brilliant! just out of interest what were your symptoms (not that I'm a manic symptom spotter or anything!!  )

Congrats on your smooth transfer Bellini and Louisa    for your 2ww!!
AFM - Third scan at clinic today, they tried to Blood test me again but I refused saying that if they test me at every scan by the time I Ov they will have run out of veins!! All looking ok though one lead folly and lining thickening so still hoping for transfer around the 26th!! woo hoo, so nervous though as only got the two    come on little ones, be strong!!

Take it easy you PUPO ladies and thinking of you all!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

oooooh DG v exciting - can I offer an early congrrrrratulation??  

bellini so pleased about the defrost and smooth transfer      for your 2ww

Cat haven't been in your situation so can't advise, but am sure someone else here can.....

hi to everyone else
love
C


----------



## sabah m

Wow drownedgirl thats fantastic news on your  !!!! Enjoy it hun!!

Bellini, really glad they thawed so well, enjoy time off work, I had two weeks off sick last time (sick note from clinic) just so i could dream the time away!!  Hope it goes quickly for you but int he meantime enjoy xxxx


----------



## dizzy*

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say congrats to drownedgirl.  I'm so pleased for you.  

As for me, i'm still waiting and second guessing my body every minute of the day!!  It's driving me nuts.  I get butterflies everytime I have to go to the toilet. 

Hope you all have a good weekend.     to everybody.

xxx


----------



## pem

congrats DrownedGirl... 

   to everybody..

still early stages here...first scan went well, lining thickening nicely..lead follie doing as it should...incredibly nervous about the whole thing, had acu today...keeping the faith... 

pem x


----------



## Snow White 94

Quick update I had my surge on Wednesday and was expecting to go in for my ET on Saturday but got called in for a scan yesterday as my womb lining is too thin so I cant have the ET in a natural cycle now and am having to have a medicated ET now so am starting buserelin injections on Monday to DR and have a scan booked for 13th April. Was hoping to get away with injections this time round!! But never mind if its for the best its all good.

CAT - I thought that as my womb lining was too thin my cycle would be abandoned as I didn’t realise I could start a medicated FET half way thru your cycle but I am starting to DR on day 21 so long as you haven’t passed day 21 yet you should be ok to have a medicated cycle too. I was late ovulating too so I wouldn’t worry too much. 


    to everyone and loads of          to us all too.


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Snow White
Thanks for your reply. I think I am going to wait to do a natural cycle next month rather then do the meds ? Not sure which way is best but I am in the mind set of thinking if I can get away without pumping my body full of chemicals than maybe I might have a better chance of success but DH is thinking that the meds might prepare your body more ? 
I know no one knows what is best and that everyone is differnet bit I wish I would wake up one morning and just say right this is the way for us !!! I just don't want to ruin this chance as only have 3 embies frozen and will probably use all them this time and then its back to the beginning again.

Good to luck to everyone waiting for FET or on your 2WW

Cat x


----------



## Snow White 94

Cat - I am with your DH, I think that its a bit of pot luck on a natural cycle (my last one was a BFN) so think that perhaps with a medicated one they can control it better, but I know what you mean though about the drugs, I am not looking forward to the headaches I normally get! I am also using my last 2 embies and this is really our last chance due to my age and also it gets harder each time it fails.


----------



## CAT_77

Oh Snow White you have got me thinking now.....I really don't know what to do. Its not really the injections that bother me (although given the choice I wouldn't stick a needle in my stomach every morning )

Medicated or Natural ? That is the question ? 

No idea......another sleepless night trying to come to some logic reason for one or the other. Got to make my mind up by Tuesday ?


----------



## Neeta

Hi ladies, not posted on here for a while so thought i should update. Had Down Reg blod test yesterday which ws fine and showed i've reached baseline, so decreased my synarel to 1 sniff am and 1 sniff pm and starting Prognova on Sunday. Scan booked to check lining on 1st April with the intention of transfer being around the 8th (hopefully with blasts, depending on how my lovely snow babies survive the thaw  )

Congrats to all BFP's and good luck to all testing!!

xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Sending early conrats and positive thoughts to us all! 
As for medicated vs natural:
My clinic simply refuses to accept that my body isn't a text book, and when i hadn't ovulated by day 17 they said i had to to a medicated (although i have umpteen blood tests and hcg tests showing i ovulate around day 21 including last month).
Anyway, purposes of my rambling to tell you that the success rate is the same for both.
As long as you get there........
Keep the faith ladies


----------



## Louisa33

Cat I ovulate normally around the 16th day but this month it was on CD18.  After my orginal failed IVF I was on day 29 then day 27 before getting back to normal.  After you ovulate your luteal phase is pretty fixed around 12-16 days.  14 days on average.  From getting the smiley face on the surge to getting my period is exactly 14 days for me.
So my point is, unless you don't ovulate some months (?) it doesn't matter massively when you ovulate.  I'd say if you haven't got the   my Tuesday then convert over?

It's entirely up to you.  Personally I'm doing the natural as I can back to back my treatments (this is my second natural FET in 2 months)

DG many congrats!!! Brilliant!

Lou x


----------



## poodlelover

Hello ladies

Went for scan yest, okay so far. Need another 2mm womb lining . Back on Mon with ET Friday~   that our 2   survive the thaw unlike last time!!

Have a good weekend all

PL x


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Everyone

Thanks you your replies. I got the   this morning so called the hospital straight away and was told I would need to go Mon/Tues/Weds for FET and that someone would call me back today to confirm when.....still waiting after my DH and myself have phoned to chase this and was simply told " It they said they will call you back then they will "
Planning things for Tues ? So fingers crossed !

Good Luck to everyone x


----------



## drownedgirl

Oh viviloves, I'm sorry. So near, yet so far. I am glad you have "a plan"
You sound quite upbeat, but I presume this has been pretty gruelling?
xx


----------



## poodlelover

Vivi

V v sorry   . Plan sounds good 

Hope the hospital rang you Cat~ good luck for tues 
PL x


----------



## Laura W

Hi ladies, hope its  ok to join this thread, we are having a FET this week hopefully. we got a positive reading on our ovulation test this morning so i will be calling hospital in a while to confirm tranfer date. we had 3 blastocysts frozen so hoping that Fri is the transfer date. from today we will be starting the medications. of 15mg Prednisolone, 20mg Clexane, ovitrelle( instead of cyclogest pessarys) and 75mg baby aspirin. 
just want to wish you all the best of luck xx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hello again everyone
Just some advice..... 
We had a failed IVF cycle in December, I started bleeding about a week post transfer - does this mean the cyclogest pessaries didn't absorb properly 
Now we're due for FET hopefully next weekend and i'm wondering whether to do anything different this time 
Clinic not very helpful - just say do whatever you think
Any advice on these wonderful little things?
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Laura W

Hi Lil one. so sorry about your negative transfer last year. i can totally sympathise as we have been through this on numerous occassions. last time i was told that you can have an HCG blood test 6 days after transfer to check for progesterone levels and see if you need additional progesterone support. i would ask if you are able to get this done as it might make all the difference xxxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Thanks, Laura 
That's really good advice
Last time was over Xmas so clinic was closed, but will ask about this, 
Will be sending positive wishes for you for Friday 
And some for everyone else too


----------



## Bellini

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well.

I am 3 days past transfer and I'm quite bloated (jeans are undone!). I am not taking any meds except for Crinone pessaries. I had a natural cycle so I haven't had any other meds.

Is this quite normal or have I just been eating too many pies?

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
Well it looks like i didnt even make it to testing day   AF arrived this afternoon im absolutely gutted and can't stop crying,
I'm quite uncomfortable aswell my back is killing me and cramps are so strong 
I don't know what to do now?? xxxx


----------



## lil&#039; one

Oh Rosex 86 
I am so sorry for you.
We had a failed cycle last year which ended in the same way.
There's nothing I can say to make it feel better, but we are all here for you to help carry you through it.


----------



## drownedgirl

Oh Rosex, I'm so sorry. How terribly upsetting after the long journey you had even to get to ET. Take care of yourself, have you any idea what your next step will be? Another FET? x


----------



## Louisa33

So sorry Rosex.  It's rotten when this happens isn't it.  I think we can all say we've been there.      Try to think of your next steps.  I also found that red wine and red meat helps lots, and you'll feel a little better in 3-4 days.  So sorry hun
Bellini - it could be the pessaries but it coudl be a sign?  Fingers crossed!  When is your OTD?  Mine is the 29th.
Laura - welcome and good luck for Friday!  How many are you having transferred back?  We had one blast only as I'm diabetic and they're keen to avoid twins in my case (plus my blood clotting is low).
Zoe - any news?
Lil one - the only thing I'm doing differnet htis cycle is to absolutely not take it easy!  Took it very easy last month and it didn't work.  I'm now of the mindset that people get pg all the time leading a normal life.  Today and yesterday I've been doing DIY and cleaning the patio (power hosing!).  Work tomorrow.  
Hi eveyrone else
AFM - sympton spotting like mad but can't take any of it seriously as I'm only 3dp5dt.  AF is due Sat on the dot so I'm dreading the end of this week really.  What will be will be though...
L xx


----------



## sabah m

Rose and viviloves -  so heartbroken for you     Really sorry it hasn't worked this time xxxxx


----------



## zoe 1

Well had a fab weekend relaxing and watching the entire 5th series of lost.
I have my ET tomorow at 3, fingers crossed that my one little blasty will survive the thaw,
embyologist said if the dont call in the am things are looking good and little one is ok,so no news is good news.
Just want my embie snuggled up safe inside me, and then i will think about the 2ww. xxx


----------



## poodlelover

Will keep fingers crossed for the dreaded thaw Zoe. Like waiting for exam results except a billion times worse!!

Rosex am v v sorry about your news. Go easy on yourself and focus on your next step  

PL x


----------



## zoe 1

thanks poodlelover, yes its one big waiting game,
hope all going well for you louisa, any updates? Good luck to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## sabah m

Good luck for thaw and ET today zoe


----------



## Laura W

Hi louisa, i am hopefully having 2 blastocysts put back this week som
time. probably the weekend. 

Could someone let me know if their clinic told them to refrain from sex before FET, my clinic hasnt said anything about it but just found it strange seeing as we were having a natural cycle and i had a ovitrelle injection on sunday which would have released any eggs that i had. i had 4 when i went for my scan last week xx


----------



## dizzy*

Hello everyone,

Rose I am so sorry to hear your bad news.  I wish there was something I could say that might make you feel better but I know from experience there isn't anything.  

Cat good luck for Tuesday.  Fingers crossed for you.

I have some news of my own, it was quite a stressful weekend for us.  It started out on Friday evening when I got some really strong painful cramps shortly followed by some brown spotting and a tiny bit of watery blood.  My pains got much worse in the night and I fully expected a full period by the next morning.  All day Sat I had pains but still no full bleed just some very slight brown spotting. We felt very sad. By Saturday night I was going nuts so we decided to do a preg test.  We couldn't believe it when the result was a strong positive! I've was still suffering with a lot of pains though and a very slight continuous brown spotting so we didn't want to get too excited incase things were going wrong.  But...I took another test this morning to see what was happening and it was another positive.  I then spoke to one of the lovely nurses at Barts and explained all my pains and my bleeds.  She confirmed that this is quite common and it's nothing for me to worry about.  It's just my body accepting the embryo. I need to do another test on Wednesday morning (which is the end of my 2ww) and confirm back to them then.  I can't believe it.....I think i'm pregnant!!!     I'm almost scared to say it incase things change.  

Drownedgirl I know you had a positive test recently and I think I remember you saying your 2ww ends Tuesday.  Have you suffered any of these cramps i'm experiencing?  Or any spotting?  

   to everyone.

xx


----------



## Laura W

huge congratulations . xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

dizzy: not this time, spotting.
But I have had a lot of AF type pains and some painful cramps.

I bled from 5+2 in my twin pg. A little bit of bleeding can just eb implantation. Can you gegt blood tests?
x


----------



## dizzy*

Hi DG,

Sorry excuse my ignorance I struggle with all the abbreviations on this site.  What does 5+2 mean?  Not sure about blood tests.  I've never had a successful transfer before so I don't know what Barts will ask me to do if I e mail them on Wednesday saying the test says positive.  What happened with you in the past?

x


----------



## dizzy*

.......Sorry forgot to say thanks to Laura.


----------



## drownedgirl

dizzy, I bled from 5weeks 2 days pregnant (ie approx 3 weeks after ovulation/egg collection)

Barts will prob just book you for a scan at 7w pg (you count as approx 4w pg now) but if you're worried about bleeding you could ask for two hcg blood tests 2 days apart to see if levels are good and rising (reassurance)

xx


----------



## dizzy*

Thanks dg, I think that's a good idea about the blood tests.  I'm going to ask if I can have those done, even though blood tests freak me out. Ewww!!

Hope you are feeling okay by the way.

xx


----------



## drownedgirl

I am, and have blood test arranged later today, for my reassurance (7 past miscarriages)


----------



## dizzy*

Well i'll have my fingers crossed for you today then.  Let me know how you get on.

Out of interest can you just go to your regular doc for these blood tests instead of the fert. clinic?  Only reason I ask is that I live out in Essex and it's a pain having to travel all the way up to Barts all the time.


----------



## drownedgirl

Your GP could give you a slip for your local hospital or do it, and you may have an EPU locally.. but they might not be keen on doing it/paying for it.

Worth a try though?


----------



## dizzy*

Yeah you could be right, I think i'll wait until Wednesday then see what Barts say.


----------



## Raine290871

Hi - I had FET 23rd Feb... 2nd time around for me, 1st was succesful, but had OHSS, lost one won, then my baby James was too poorly to live outside the womb, so had to give birth to my baby at 26 weeks, he was born on aug 10 2008 and cremated on aug 26th 2008

So....

need positive support and houghts for this time round..... have lovely supportive DH, but parents not there, and neither is sis... all turning back and pretending it isn't happening... so need this forum....

had BFP on 9th April but scared of ectopic.... can anyone hlep.... just want my first scan out the way (30th) to make sure all ok...

Raine
xxxxx


----------



## Swanalb

Hi ladies,

Drownedgirl Congrats!   on your !

 to all who did not get positive this time! Hope you get it soon!  

Also   to all of you ladies testing in the meantime, and also those on medications and awaiting scans and transfers   !


I have good news, on 13 dpo I had little bit of brown spotting an terrible AF pains, and I was so scared!

Had 3 cheapy test faint positive lines since then!

Well, I did blood test today on 16 dpo and it came back       !

I just cannot believe it! The level of HCG was 287.5!

I just   and hope that my lovely ex    will continue to grow and that I will have one or more healthy  after 8 months   ! 


Love,
Swan


----------



## Raine290871

Congrats Swan!!! really pleased for you....

how do you know what your HcG level is, which test did you do?? lets hope, in 8 months time, we're both congratulating each other on lovely little bundles of joy!!!!!


congrats to everyone n here with BFP.... and good luck to all who are waiting...

Raine 
xxxx


----------



## Swanalb

Hi Raine,

I did a test at a testing laboratory!

I to hope we will together hold our   in 8 months!

When is your testing date?

xxx
Swan


----------



## Raine290871

tested on 9th April, BFP.... just waiting for 7 weeks scan.... (next Tuesday).. nervouse.. for some reason scared to death it's an ectopic. even though I have no reason...... just cant believe it's gonna happen after last time.....

thinking positive though - well trying....  

any symptoms?? tiredness, nausea.. sore boobs... any??


----------



## Swanalb

Hey Raine,

I am sure You mean You have tested and got a BFP on March 9th 2010! (You wrote April!)

Well. I am a little worried too, since I had bad experiences in the past, but I am trying to keep really   positive!

That is all we can do next 8 months, as the worrying will not stop!

As for the symptoms> I have no sore boobs, just veins on them are visible and I get e needle feeling and bit of itching on them as well as mild shooting sensations occasionally, I have been a bit tired, sore throat, dry mouth and lips breaking out, bit lightheaded, shortness of breath while speaking, nausea was there now and then, but now I get a mild one rarely!

How about You? What symptoms do you get?

xxx

Swan


----------



## sabah m

Congratulations swan!!!   and good luck for your scan Raine xxx


----------



## dizzy*

Congratualtions Swan!!

Raine I was sorry to hear your sad history but have my fingers crossed for you.    

xx


----------



## Swanalb

Hi,

Thanks Sabah!

I wish you Good Luck on your FET ! Do you know the exact date of FET yet?

Dizzy, thank you hun, when is your testing date?  


xxx
Swan


----------



## Swanalb

Dizzy, You already have a     ! Congrats hun!

Sorry for me being confused   and not noticing that on your earlier post!


I also have the OTD on 24th!, And also had spotting and bad cramps around 13dpo! It looks that it is a good sign !

Love,

Swan


----------



## Raine290871

*Swan*... ha ha - doh yes..... did mean March!!! honestly - what am I like!! (whats an OTD??)

well.. symptoms... boobs hurt like just before my period, but worse... dizziness... fel a little nauseous, but not sick.... exhausted.... thats about it... but thinks thats enough.. haha

*Sabah*... thanks!!! I'm sure it'l get here soon!!!

*Dizzy* .... thanks hon.... and congrats to you too

xxx


----------



## dizzy*

Hi Swan,

Ha..ha no worries.  I seem to have the same symptoms as you so hopefully that's good news for me.  My cramps have eased off a little bit today which is great as I don't really want to have to take any pills.  My lower back is aching quite a bit though.  To be honest i'll put up with anything so long as my 1 little embie stays put.    What a coincidence we have exactly the same OTD.  

xx


----------



## poodlelover

So good to see those BFPs ladies!!     

PL x


----------



## zoe 1

Congrats to all you ladies with BFP'S,
Good luck to you all testing soon and those nearing FET.

Hi louisa hope all good with you and poodlelover too,
Well went for ET today and a little disappointed when they said the blasty wasnt as good as the others but she said the good news is that it is alive and survived the thaw, she also said that it was starting to expand so need to get it back into its natural enviroment and to see what happens its got a chance, only have this little one left so really praying it is strong,
Anyone else had similar experience. zoe xxx


----------



## Swanalb

Hello ladies  ,

Dizzy - we r on the same track! What test r u going for tmrw, urine or blood?  

Raine - OTD means official test date! Your symptoms seem very positive! When is your first scan date?  

Cutelittlepumpkin - did you get your blood result back?  

Poodleover - thanks hun!  

Zoe 1 - You are PUPO, ! 

Well, last night I started cramping again, (sorry TMI) followed by diarrhea  ! I tried to stay hydrated until I went to sleep!
I have found posts that say diarrhea happens to some pregnant ladies, it is the change of hormones, uterus streching, etc!
I hope it is normal!

Otherwise I have noticed my oYo began to finaly hurt a bit during sleep (when I turn in bed)!

 to all of You!

xxx
Swan


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey all,

Sorry I'm not posting much, having awful headaches and morning sickness, so spending as much time as possible relaxing (well as much as you can with twins   ) but if thats what the 'cubies' need to settle in!  

Swan- I've had two blood tests
11dp3dt = HCG 198
14dp3dt = HCG 490.8

So look good! 

CLP


----------



## Swanalb

Cutelittlepumpkin, 


 these r great numbers!  !


love,

Swan


----------



## poodlelover

Morning All 

Zoe~ fab your   survived! When is ET?

PL x


----------



## Raine290871

Morning all....

SWAN - I had cramps and diarrhoea (sorry - TMI) on the sat night after i tested.. was really scared - had thre bouts of dreadfu caps which were releived by a visit..... (again - sorry - TMI) =- they didn't appear to be worried at all... so guess it is something that can happpen... got my scan 2.30 next Tuesday - seems an age away, but guess it's only a week now,...

hope everyone else is all ok...

xx


----------



## zoe 1

Had ET yesterday, due to test 31st march xxx


----------



## Olivia

Just wanted to say congrats to Zoe with your 1 little embryo surviving the thaw! Gives me hope that it is possible for 1 embryo to survive-we only have 1 blast too so you know there is no plan b!

Wishing you all lots of luck ladies 

Olivia


----------



## tinydancer811

See you over there viviloves!!  Congrats ladies on all the wodnerful BFPs.  It was a BFN for me last week but AF came 3 days later and I took my first injection of Buserilin today and we're off again...no time for disappointment.  Dr said he's going to do blasto transfers now as the 3 day old embies don't seem to want to snuggle.  Am looking forward to following all of your progress xxx


----------



## Rio1

HI Lovely ladies
Congrats Zoe on you little blasto!, is so amd with FET as one minute there's nothing going on (esp when natural cycle and no drugs) then the next minute you could be testing in 2 weeks!!!

CLP HCG sounds spot on so that is brilliant, Raine - Hi and   on your BFP.
Swanalb - Have heard that alot that people have alsorts going on down there when preggers, lots of hormone activity.

Had my surge on Monday so Ovulating today!! lining 10m and folly 18m so all looks good!! If the frosties make it will be having transfer this friday!!! ahhh so exciting and nerve wracking. We're so lucky to have any frosties but so worried as only have 2! They thaw them only an hour before transfer and only ring you if there is  a problem, so will be   no phone call on friday morning as will be on our way to clinic!!! No sleep for me the night before then!!

   to all teh BFPs and   to the BFN's
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura W

Good luck ladies. fingers crosssed for all those BFP's
Rho i had my surge on sunday and we are having our FET on fri as well. i was told to call the clinic on fri and see when we have to come in. they said they have to get the egg collections out of the way now. 
i have just had a 1hour and half of reflexology so i am going to go for a lay down now and relax
xxxx


----------



## Rio1

Laura - yes I think we are last on the theatre list with the FETs, think all other procedures are done first so we will hopefully be in at the same time!!! not long to go now!!
xxxx


----------



## Swanalb

Evening Ladies,

Viviloves  .   hope You get Your   soon!

Laura, Rho   on Friday !

Olivia   and   on Your transfer!

Expat  !   for Your next cycle!

Zoe   .

Raine I think diarrhea (TMI) is a good sign!  

  and  to all of You!

Love,
Swan


----------



## zoe 1

Thanks for all your support ladies,
olivia good luck im sure your little blasty will make it.
louisa any updates hun? xx


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Everyone

Lots of   on here ..... congratulations to you all !!! It does make me feel more positive for my FET tomorrow !!!

Fingers crossed      

Good Luck Everyone

Cat x


----------



## Swanalb

Cat,

Good luck tomorow!  

xxx

Swan


----------



## rosex86

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Im in limboland at the moment, i thought AF arrived on sunday, but it was only a bit of bleeding when i wiped (sorry tmi)
Anyways it just stopped after that, i did get a negative on testing day on monday on a clearblue digi and said the dreaded words not pregnant!
I phoned isis with the result and told em what had happended and she said her gut feeling was for me to carry on with the meds and retest on weds but i did it today and it was still negative.... i'm sure something would show up by now im 13 days past a blasto transfer.
I keep feeling like AF is going to arrive for the past couple of days, bad backache and pain in my hips/legs and stomach cramps, boobs are a bit tender i just wish it would stop teasing me :-( xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Oh Rose how frustrating!! It must be so hard, wanting to hold out some hope but not false hope....test again tomorrow, you just never know babe xxx


----------



## sabah m

Really upset as just had scan to check lining thickness and its 6.2mm   It was this thickness or thinness should I say, that led them to give me a medicated cycle in the first place.  The stupid nurse asked if I was still taking my medication, OF COURSE I BLOODY WELL AM AFTER PUTTING THIS CYCLE ON A CREDIT CARD WOULD I FART AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Sorry for shouting but I'm so upset.  They have upped my HRT till friday then scan again.


----------



## Swanalb

Hello ladies!

How is everybody doing?

Sabah,  I am sure you lining will get appropriate soon!  

Well, today is my OTD, and I have repeated the blood test, and I have got

HCG 688.1 (18 DPO, or 15 DP 3 day old FET)     !

The clinic said it is still early to tell but it may be   ! 

 to all!

Love,

Swan


----------



## Laura W

HI swan, 
thats fabulous news. huge congratulations to you and partner. you must be over the moon. hopefully this is the start of some good luck for everyone. 

keep us posted on your progress
xxxx


----------



## Swanalb

Thank You Laura!


We are very excited!  



  



Swan


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Ladies
Haven't posted for a few days, seems like i've missed some good news!
Congrats to all you lucky BFPs!
 if you didn't get the news you wanted, keep trying....... 
Sabah - the same has just happened to me, my lining was 6.8 so my meds have been upped before scan on fri!
Try not to worry - your body will do it's thing when it's ready!  I had the same slow start with my fresh cycle, and even though the clinic said they'd probably have to cancel, we went on to get 7 good eggs and four fertilised, so don't let the slow start put you off.
The clinic nurses can be a bit abrupt sometimes.......
Good luck for Fri, I'll be sending you good vibes if you do the same for me!
  To all the ladies on here!!
Lil' one


----------



## Louisa33

Hiya ladies.
Swanlb huge congrats you must be delighted!! FOr sure it's a very strong pg, twins or not, it's brilliant news.  Do you want twins?
Sabah - sorry hun that you're struggling.. let's hope Friday sees an improvement.. i'm sure they know what they're doing... I know waht you mean, sometimes I'm not sure the staff at a clinic really understand what one is going through.. for sure our consultant didn't.
Rosex what a nightmare limbo land.  Do you think it could be late implantation?  What meds are you on?  For my fresh I was on those awful pessaries for progesterone.. when I got my BFN i hadn't my AF.. was told to stop the pessaries and sure enough the next day brought on the AF.  Really hope you get some good news hun but it might just be the meds holding off your AF    
Cat - any news ontoday?
Hi everyone else
AFM - a few more "good " feeling cramps today plus a bit achy between boobs and armpits iykwim!!  No spotting yet and normally woudl start spotting today.  However last month with my chempreg I didn't spot until the equivalent of next Monday evening.  So i'm trying not to think anythign about it really  

Lou xx


----------



## Swanalb

Hey Louissa,

Thanks! We are truly delighted and I would not mind having   ! 

When is your OTD? Those symptoms seem  !  

xxx
Swan


----------



## CAT_77

Well here we go again on the longest 2 weeks ever.

Had FET today so now have 2 embies on board      

Good Luck to everyone 

Cat x


----------



## Dobbie

yay, rang the lab today and the defrosted 5 embies and 4 of them survived the thaw so fingers crossed tomorrow at 3:30pm there will be 2 top grade embies ready to jump on board and make themselves nice and comfy!!

Good Luck Cat    
Great news Swan
Fingers crossed Sabah for your lining to thicken up


----------



## Guest

Great news Dobbie  good luck for this afternoon


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hope all went well, Dobbie  
Hopefully tomorrow is my final scan before my little frosties come home...... 
Thicken up lining, thicken up!!!
'Lil one


----------



## Dobbie

2 little 4 cell embryo's on board - both 7 out of 10 so fingers crossed they make themselves cosy??
when is everyone testing, my test date is the 12th april which seems ages away??


----------



## Laura W

Hi ladies hope you are all well
well i call the clinic this morning to find out when i come intomorrow. they said they would call. good job i did call back afterwards because i found out our embryos are day 6 embryos and need to be put back on sat not fri. so i have another day to get my head together and get prepared. not sure what the difference is between day 5 and 6 but just got to wait for call tomorrow to check on the little ones being defrosted

xxxx


----------



## Dobbie

oh, wonder why yours are day6 Laura?? oh well, good luck for saturday


----------



## sabah m

Laura - good luck for the thaw    and ET saturday

Dobbie - congratulations on being PUPO    for BFP

AFM feeling less murderous today, this morning's scan showed lining is now 7mm, so getting there, nice nurse (different from the other day) assured me it will thicken and sometimes is a little slow.  Seeing consultant next tuesday so if all goes well ET will be easter sunday, ha ha I will have easter eggs!!


----------



## poodlelover

Sabah~ Ha ha Easter eggs!! Let's hope the lord is watching over them!! 

Laura~ Looks like we will be in the same boat tomorrow. Got to ring Care today to find out when ET may be after thaw tom am. Feeling a bit nervous about it are you?
 
PL x


----------



## Laura W

HI PL good luck for tomorrow. i have to wait for them to call me today i think. or tomorrow. i might just call them later today if they dont call. think i am due in about 11am i think. not too nervous at moment trying to stay calm and keep myself busy. Had reflexlology this week again to relax and help with any stress

good luck all the other ladies as well. am thinking of you all x


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi Girls...
Had my scan this morning, told "something isn't right".... looks like a pocket of blood, but not right for the embies to come back..... 
The Nurse suggested we cancel "due to the expense", we're more concerned about the fact they're our little lives.......
Next step another stimulated cycle next month, i asked about a natural one but the nurse told me 'the hormones aren't good enough on longer cycles...  any clues anyone??
We are both devastated, back to square one again, or maybe two..... 
Good luck for everyone wherever you are on your journey 
'Lil one


----------



## Dobbie

lil one, I had 3 natural FET cycles, 2 were cancelled because my hormone levels did not increase on their own enough, I had to go for blood tests 3 times a week and this went on for nearly 3 weeks until they decided that my levels didnt show a surge. This is my first medicated cycle and I have found it much less stressful and simple because we werent waiting for my body to react


----------



## lil&#039; one

thanks, Dobbie,
thanks a nice bit of encouragement,
hope all continues  along the right path for you.....


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Returned from scan had some bleeding on weds so went to EPAU and OMG

*ITS TWINS AGAIN!!!*

all looks fine two gestional sacs and yokes, too early to see heartbeats yet,
bleeding stopped  just occasional brown spotting!

a very stunned     but happy

CLP


----------



## boboboy

Great news CLP !!!!
I have been watching your progress as we will be hopefully following you in July .

BoBo


----------



## Dobbie

OMG CLP, thats gonna be a fun house, hope you continue to have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## lil&#039; one

congrats CLP!!!


----------



## poodlelover

CLP Congrats!!  

Lilone~ sorry to read your news. Bit confusing!! Are you any clearer? 

Laura Good luck for tom . ET booked in for 2.30pm gulp. Have also been for reflexology today!

PLx


----------



## lil&#039; one

good luck PL
sending   
+ bubbles


----------



## sabah m

Lil one - very disappointed for you...  How long will you have to wait for next cycle?  I'm on medicated too, and its been long but at least they can control hormones better.  Someone once told me a dream delayed is not a dream destroyed...it won't be long babe

Laura and Dobbie - hope all went well with ETs

CLP Congratulations!! Wow twins how exciting!! 

Hi Everyone else!  

Praying my lining reaches 8mm my monday 8 am next scan


----------



## lil&#039; one

Fingers crossed for Monday, Sabah! 
Thanks for the lovely words, it just seems a long road sometimes! Hopefully not too long, once the next cycle starts with AF then back on the sniffing.......and different dose of meds this time
Sending  to all of us!
'Lil one


----------



## poodlelover

Lil one been thinking about you and your situation. Think you should look at it as a good thing in a way~ at least this way they are preserving your embies until there's a better chance of it working rather than sticking them in and hoping for the best. That would be a waste and might build your hopes for nothing. Just trying to put a pos spin on it I know how difficult it is. You get all ready a bit like waiting for Xmas and then it just doesn't happen It will probably be for the best in the long run !  Have they frozen the embies?

PL x

Ps Embies survived the thaw~phew~ ET 3pm today


----------



## Laura W

Hi ladies sorry for no personals been thinking of U all . Well we had fet transfer at 10.30 this morning .2 of our 3 little blastocyst beans survived the thawing and we had 2 put back. 1 hatched and 1hatching xxxx


----------



## sabah m

Hi laura

Thats a fantastic thaw rate for blastos, well done, feel even more positive about my three now   .  What does the hatching thing mean though, not heard of that before?


----------



## lil&#039; one

Hi and Bye Ladies... 
I must leave now to go to the April thread.
Wishing you all lots of luck as you continue on your journey


----------



## Smokeypoo

Hi ladies

I think there is too much to catch up on, but:

Sabah    best of luck for tomorrow

Lil one   fingers crossed for April  

Laura that's excellent news.  Hope you're relaxing this weekend. 

CLP woohoo    you'll really be seeing double eh.

Fingers crossed for Dobbie, Cat and everyone else    ...so many names, sorry 

Well I'm on day 2 of D/R injections.  With ET still planned for 30th April.  Wishing you all   

X


----------



## sabah m

Hello all

Looks like I'll be joining Lil one on the April posts....lining has reduced today   so consultant is gonna ring me later to discuss options.  Most likely will abandon this cycle, let period come the start D/R again.  Then use injections instead of tablets to get lining to thicken.

Very disappointed, but no use dwelling on it, its just not my time right now


good luck veryone else, here's hoping for lots of BFPs in the next few weeks xxxxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Sweetpea & Sabah    how frustrating.  See you on the April board


----------



## ceci.bee

Ssabah so sorry to hear that hun - see you on the April board


----------



## sabah m

Thanks everyone for your lovely support  

Oh sweetpea, sorry for you too    How long did you have to wait to DR again, how long till period started after stopping meds?


----------



## sabah m

Just called and said continue with meds two more days to see if there's any difference!!!! why? Why prolong the torture They want to scan me once more wed 8.30am then abandon if necessary


----------



## Raine290871

I am so sorry Sabah.. but maybe when they scan on Wed it'll be good news?

I haven't been on here much - been chatting n the chat room mostly.... but jus checking in to see if all ok!!!

Take care

XX


----------



## Louisa33

Hello my lovely ffs
Yet again we have failed here.  More brown on Sat then turned red.  Then yesterday full AF.  Soooooo heavy.  TMI but it's pouring out. Negative test last night.  No point testing today as still bleeding heavily.
It just goes to show that symptons mean didly squat.  I've taken this one really really hard.  Last night was bad, especially as I spent the weekend admiting my brand new niece (who is gorgeous of course).  So this has been 3 IVFs, each time with a perfect blast, each time a failure.  
I'm not sure I can carry on with much more of this.  Had a very long conversation (teary) with DH last night.  THe reasons for us doing this are sound (PGD for screening a severe genetic disease) but we have the difficult decision to make to try naturally or not.  We have 3 frosties left and will use those then see.  I know I had a really good response the drugs but to be honest the outcome is just the same, more sodding BFNs.
What is also pi&&ing me off is this "one at a time" business.  We have 3 left and I am going to speak to the nurse tomorrow about our options.  ONe at a time is dragging things out, as for sure I'm confident that the remaining 3 will fail now too.
Sorry this is so negative.  Will cheer up sometime I guess.  

Lou xx


----------



## Raine290871

Hi Lou,

I am sorry.. and I know nothing anyone can say is gonna make you feel better at the moment.... I can't do anything but give you big hugs, and hope you feel better soon.

    

You and DH look after yourselves.... give some time to yourselves to recover...

Raine
xxx


----------



## sabah m

Louisa

So sorry for your disappointing news.  
xxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo

Louisa


----------



## Dobbie

sorry to hear your sad news Louisa   

hugs for sweetpea and sabah too  

been talking to my wee embies asking them to stick, staying really positive this time


----------



## zoe 1

louisa please dont lose hope, 
You never know next time could be your turn hun,
Take care and all the best, hang on in there xxx


----------



## Swanalb

Evening ladies,

I have bad news! Today I went out to finish some things, ( as I have been mostly staying home for quite some time now)!

I than went to my sisters and got in the toilet to pee TMI there it was blooooood  with small clots TMI again   !

Than I started cramping. I went to the docs who could not see any sac on ultrasound, and was confused when my blood hcg result came back 2787.0 today 

Anyway, he managed to detect some coagulated blood in the center of the womb, where embryo should be, and suggested me to rest and go back on Friday to check with us a again.

I so much feel it has failed, and I wonder if I stayed lying in bed yesterday and today would things be better now! 

Sorry for no personals!

All the luck to each of You in 2ww, first scans, FET-s, and lining scans!


xxx
Swan


----------



## Smokeypoo

Swan     hang on in there


----------



## Raine290871

Swan

Not much I can say but praying for you on Friday.... and big hugs...........    

XXXX


----------



## sabah m

Oh Swan, keep praying     Miracles do happen xxxxx


----------



## tinydancer811

Oh so sad. I still check upon you ladies even though my credentials no longer apply to this group.  

 to Louisa (DH and I went through the same thing a couple of weeks ago.  We began to feel better after a few days, but the first 48 hours were horrible).

Swan, I really hope that all is OK, but if it's not please know that we are all here for you.  

Sabah, I hope you hear some good news.  The waiting is horrible isn't it?

There was so much lovely news a few pages back, I wish we could go back to that!!


----------



## BraveGirl

hi there I am new and having FET tomorrow.  am so scared my embies will not survive the thaw x


----------



## poodlelover

Bravegirl
I know EXACTLY how you feel. I had ET on Sat and last week I felt so anxious about the thaw was dreading the call as our previous FET at Nurture was cancelled cos the 2 blasts didnt survive. Which clinic are u at and how old are the embies? 

Keep the PMA . Kept telling myself not to waste my energy worrying about something I had no control over. What would be would be etc. Easier said than done I know...

PL x


----------



## sabah m

Hey Bravegirl

So far on this thread everyone's embies have survived the thaw so it must be a good sign xxxx


----------



## pem

Hey Bravegirl..

We only had one little blast in the freezer and he/she survived the thaw and is now (hopefully) resting up in my belly and snuggling in tight...hope it has gone ok for you


----------



## sabah m

Ok so I know this thread is now over, but I feel this is where this journey began so must also end.....lining scan today 8.2mm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

ET will be either sunday or monday, waiting for clinic to call to confirm 

Thanks everyone for your support and sorry for the melodrama two days ago

Good luck to all on 2ww

Love to all continuing their journeys xxx


----------



## poodlelover

Pem

You and I have the same OTD! Seems like ages away...I had 2 day 3 embies put back on Sat. What about you?

Sabah~ woohoo!! 

PL x


----------



## pem

Doesn't it just seem ages away....i want to got to sleep and then wake up on the 12th, test and then get a BFP..nice and simple    We had one little Day 5/6 Blast put back on monday....I will NEVER make it to that test day....it will be a miracle if I make it to the 9th, I am a terrible early tester..

Woohoo Sabah...What a lining...exactamundo the same as mine last wednesday....what a lovely size that is!

Good luck girls....


----------



## Raine290871

SABAH!!! yey......... so glad it looks like it's working out now..... it's such a worrying time... bu fingers crossed for you now....


----------



## Laura W

Hi girls hope you are all well. I am going mad indoors. !!!!!. been trying to rest but going to take myself over the shops for some new DVDs to keep me busy. 

My OTD is tuesday. ( well officially sunday but cos i am having ovitrelle HCG jabs every 4 days instead of progesterone pessaries i have to test later cos the HCG from jabs will still be in my system). think i am going to go for blood test anyway to make sure. 

I am 10DPO and 4DP6DT.  and its going sooooooo slow. only so much resting i can do. i need some fresh air now !!! 
xxx


----------



## Dobbie

yay Sabah, thats great news.
Well I didnt manage any rest at the weekend (FET was last thurs) but having enforced rest this week as this bad weather has closed our work and we are pretty much flooded in so an unexpected couple of days on the sofa in front of the laptop/tv with a fleece blankie round my belly - give to me by my best friend who had a successful ICSI outcome wearing a fleece sarong round her belly when at home so worth a try and it was given with love so every little helps my little chaps stick!


----------



## BraveGirl

well I had 2day 3, 6 cells embryos frozen.

I just got the call for FET today. One survived the thaw and the other some cells survived. I have to go in for transfer at 3.00pm

They say they will transfer the good oneand see how the other goes, if there are some cells they will put that back too.

Has this happened to anyone else? what happened with the cells - did they grow?


----------



## poodlelover

This happened to me. By the time got there for ET at 3pm they had started to develop more so keep pos 
Good luck! 
PL x


----------



## Laura W

we had the same. we had 1 hatching blast for transfer and when we got there the 1 we had had hatched and the other one was hatching. so we had 2 to transfer in the end. 
good luck xxxxx


----------



## BraveGirl

sadly I only had one to transfer, but it had gone from 6 cells to 9 which is good I guess.

the other was only 2 cells so we did not put it back.  fingers crossed now.x


----------



## Swanalb

Ladies,

the end of this thread is the end of this journey for me as we!   

It was great chatting with You, You are great!  

I wish all of You Your -s ASAP!

 



Swan


----------



## Bellini

Hi girls.... just nipped by to show you my new signature....>>>>>>>>>

Wishing you all the best of luck


----------



## Smokeypoo

Bellini    woah!  Well done you with your new signature.  All the best hun  

Pem  

Poodlelover  

Swan  

Bravegirl   I hope you're relaxing for a few days now

Dobbie   I think there is something in keeping nice and warm and relaxed  

Laura W  

Good luck everyone


----------



## BraveGirl

nope back to work tomorrow  lol! but then off until wednesday so only have to get through one more day.


----------



## Smokeypoo

Bravegirl   a nice long weekend though    I bet they'll be a few easter eggs a work tomo    Take care

X


----------



## CAT_77

Hi Everyone

Congratulations to the BFP and my thoughts are with everyone who has not been so lucky this time round.

I am just over half way through 2ww from natural FET and have started to get the standard pains I usually get just before my monthly arrives but trying not to read too much into it. I am on annual leave at the moment so I am keeping myself busy by doing lots of shopping and impulse buying !!!!!! My OTD is Weds but at a meeting all day and at work on Tues so I am either going to test Mon or Thurs ? But with my period due at the weekend I think I will know by then anyway !!!

Fingers Crossed

Good Luck Everyone 

Cat


----------



## Bellini

Cat, as you can see I got my BFP. I have had pains for 7 days past transfer and I tested positive (faintly) from 10 days past transfer.

So keep strong. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Raine290871

Cat - I too had pains before testing... got BFP... (most of it turned out to be wind.. very hard to seperate the two pains though - especially when you looking for every symptom, and dreading any pain)...

Big hugs - and hope all goes well.... 

Raine


----------



## zoe 1

Hi cat just wanted to reasure you, ive had period pains right from the start after FET and have got a BFP yesterday,
I also had this with my dd up until 16 weeks so dont worry, 
Good luck with testing hun xxx


----------



## CAT_77

Thank you for all your comments.....still having the pains, head ache and have been so tired and in a right mood with myself today. Feel sorry for DH having to put up with me today !!!!!

Good Luck Everyone

x


----------



## Louisa33

Just a quick one - Bellini and Zoe many congrats!!!  
Cat - sounds good hun!!!

Hopefully I wll be joining you next month (i'm not very positive) but we will have having 2 blasties replaced in 2 weeks-ish if I surge on day 16 as normal.  So put back should be around the 17th April.  

L xx


----------



## zoe 1

Thats good news louisa, and 2 also.
I really wish you all the best of luck you really deserve a break hun, take care xxxx


----------



## Dobbie

fantastic news Bellini, hoping you have a wonderful happy pregnancy  

well thats me 8dp2dt and not a tingle or hint of a symptom or cramp.
Not worrying too much cos last FET I had cramps for a week and got a BFN so hoping no cramps is good!


----------



## sabah m

Hi Everyone

Been a really hectic last few days running up to easter, I am married to a pastor!  Then on monday, immediately after ET I am taking the train to bonnie scotland for a weeks holiday so will not be able to access FF for a week!!

Dobbie - excellent news about no cramps, enjoy rest of     

Zoe and Bellini woo hoo!!    

Loiusa - hope your surge happens on time!  I know the frustrations of delays...  

Cat - hang in there till monday!  and Laura good luck for tuesday   for  

Bravegirl and Poodle -     for good  

Hi Smokey and Raine xxx


----------



## Raine290871

Hi Sabah, Hi all...

Sabah - oooohh I love Scotland... could do with a nice relaxing week... can I come too.. ha ha

hope everyone ok today... 

AFM - well, Lamb shanks in slow cooker now, 8 hours and they should be fine... lemon cake in oven, cooking.. the rest of the days mine!!!!! well, apart from doing some banking work for DH,, and tiidying th house a little.... apart from that - the rest of the days mine.... ha ha

Might not be on much over the Easter hols... DH off all day tomorrow, and goign to my mummys and daddys for easter lunch sunday - then DH b'day on Monday - but then he is going to footie.. so will have a bit of peace!!!


hope you all have a good weekend

much love

Raine
xxxxx


----------



## poodlelover

Hello all

Happy to see more BFPs     

Got a busy week ahead to take my mind off things~ my parents move into their new home on Tues so will be helping my mother choose curtains etc

Trying hard not to knicker check or symptom spot. Holding onto my PMA 

Love to all and Happy Easter!

PL x


----------



## sabah m

Hi everyone, i am officially p u p o! Woo hoo, two blasts survived thaw on monday. On holiday for a week with no pee sticks! On my mobile so apologies for no personals, but good luck to all waiting xxx


----------



## poodlelover

Sabah

That is great news!!! Welcome to the wonderful 2 ww !!!

Back to the knickerchecking... 

PL x


----------

